# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  МУЗЫ >  Празднуем в удовольствие!

## Elen2

...

Музочка, рада ,что ты наконец-то появилась и решилась открыть свою авторскую темку. Я точно знаю,что у тебя все получится!Удачи тебе!

----------


## Левадана

*Музочка, поздравляю тебя с открытием своего уголка в нашем уютном доме! Пусть твоя творческая энергия не иссякает, и пусть у тебя всегда будет много гостей!!! Очень за тебя рада!!!*

----------


## kasatkinaog

Музочка, поздравляю с открытием такой чудесной темки! Творческих тебе успехов!

----------


## VITA786

*Дорогая Музочка! Поздравляю от всего сердца с открытием темки!!! Удачных творческих задумок и находок тебе!!!!!*

----------


## Дания

*МУЗОЧКА, поздравляю тебя с новой темкой. Вдохновения и творчества в работе!!!!*

----------


## SvetaH

Дорогая Музочка! Поздравляю с открытием своей темы. Чтобы ещё больше было новых и интересных идей!

----------


## Марина ан

Музочка, прими и мои поздравления! Пусть темка растет, прибавляется новыми чудесными танцами!!!

----------


## Grosmat

Музочка, совсем недавно вспоминала о тебе в нашей  беседочке. Потеряли тебя, а ты оказывается готовила нам сюрприз!
Поздравляю, дорогая, с открытием темки!!!! Так здорово, что все твои творческие наработки будут в одном месте!  С некоторыми из них я уже знакома и благодарна тебе за твои материалы, с которыми так щедро ты делишься!!!!
*Дальнейших творческих успехов  тебе!!!! И пусть в твоем домике всегда будет много гостей!!!!* [IMG]http://s15.******info/7a542bc05003476eac14d402dce1c4e5.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Наталья0405

*МУЗОК*, Музочка! Подружка моя!!! Долго тебя на форуме не было...и вот ТАААКОЙ приятный сюрприз!!!!
Спасибо тебе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lenok_64

Музочка, милая поздравляю!!! Начало положено, ждем продолжений!

----------


## Рема555

> Начало положено, ждем продолжений!


Да, это только начало, но уже стоооолько материала! Музочка, спасибо тебе, всё ещё не пересмотрела, но то, что увидела, меня впечатлило! Такие свежие идеи! А вальс, что в начале темы, "довёл" меня до слёз! Одно знаю точно - твои родители не зря назвали тебя Музой!

----------


## sima

*Музочка, поздравляю с открытием твоей темки!   *

----------


## Lara

[IMG]http://*********ru/3126857.gif[/IMG]

*Жизнь становится обузой,
Если вдруг смолкает Муза.
В небесах звезда горит,
Если Муза говорит.

Всем, кто в теме побывал - 
С Музой вальс потанцевал
Пожелаем добрых встреч
И друг друга поберечь.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/3125833.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ya-more

ЛАРОЧКА! БРАВО!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Валя Муза

«Кто-то лучше чем я…» - грешно так считать,
За это жизнь может и наказать.
Когда друг друга ногами пинаем,
Наверное, мы  тогда забываем,
Что все мы гости в мире жестоком этом…
Попробуем не забывать об этом.
Тем более, что нечего на форуме нам делить!
Это ж не в разводе с супругом жить,
Деля мебель, квартиру и дачу.
Может, лучше сказать «спасибо» Удаче,
Что жизнь нас свела здесь разных таких,
Научимся радоваться успехам   других,
А то унижаем друг друга снова и снова,
Как будто делим быка иль корову…
Если же кто немного успешней –
Это повод чтоб сделалась жизнь интересней,
Это повод стремиться догнать, перегнать,
Но не значит, что надо кого-то ногами пинать….
Если хвалят коллегу, а «жаба» терзает,
То природа там, увы, отдыхает…
Душа должна прощать, любить,
Чтоб в мире с ближними прожить.
На форуме можем общаться, делиться,
Искать вдохновение, чтобы трудиться.
Разные мы и этим прекрасны,
И чтобы форум существовал не напрасно,
Давайте плюсы друг у друга искать,
Всё, что лучше чем у нас, перенимать.
А если работа других нас чем-то огорчит,
Правило: «Дурак не заметит, а умный промолчит,,,»

----------


## Цветик

Музочка, я сегодня впервые в твоей теме (меня все лето не было на форуме), ещё не все просмотрела, но,  то, что я успела просмотреть , мне очень сильно понравилось. Спасибо тебе за твой труд !


[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

_Спасибо ВАМ, дорогие мои коллеги, за добрые слова!_ 

[IMG]http://*********su/1365119m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## olga kh

*Музочка, поздравляю с чудесным весенним праздником!!! Пусть все удается, пусть радостно живется! Спасибо за ОГРОМНЫЙ труд здесь, на Форуме!!! Тепла и благополучия в семье!!!

*
[IMG]http://*********net/2526813m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lllog

И я поздравляю тебя, Музочка. СВЕТЛЫЙ ТЫ ЧЕЛОВЕК! Такой и оставайся. Спасибо за творчество!!!!!!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1571190m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, поздравляю с чудесным весенним праздником!!! Пусть все удается, пусть радостно живется! Спасибо за ОГРОМНЫЙ труд здесь, на Форуме!!! Тепла и благополучия в семье!!!





> И я поздравляю тебя, Музочка. СВЕТЛЫЙ ТЫ ЧЕЛОВЕК! Такой и оставайся. Спасибо за творчество!!!!!!


_Спасибо ВАМ, дорогие девчоночки, за добрые слова! Покорена не только Вашим Талантом, но и душевными качествами. Всех Вам благ в нашей действительности и окружающем мире!_

----------


## olga kh

*Спасибо, Музочка!!! С Праздником Танца!!! Не уставай ТВОРИТЬ!!!*
[IMG]http://*********net/2788560m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## olga kh

*Музочка, Форум, действительно, настоящая КЛАДОВАЯ! И ты все так ЛАДненько используешь в своей работе - дополняя, преображая...И вот как все ЧУДНО получается!!!
*
[IMG]http://*********net/3190017m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## olga kh

*Музочка, это тебе - в День Учителя!!!!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********net/3434100m.gif[/IMG] :Yes4:  :Ok:

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, это тебе - в День Учителя!!!!!!!


Оленька! Внимание такого талантливого человека, как ты - дорогОго стОит! Спасибо!Прими мои взаимные поздравления!

----------


## Раисса

Музочка, спасибо за твоё творчество, какая же ты умница!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

> Спасибо Вам, большое! Очень интересная вещица получилась.





> Музочка, браво! Как мне понравились твои идеи.





> Присоединяюсь к поздравлению!!!





> ты все так ЛАДненько используешь в своей работе - дополняя, преображая...





> Дорогая МУЗОЧКА! Твои материалы это как всегда кладезь идей.





> Посмотрела видео у Вас в теме. Какая же Вы молодец!  Как раскованно и свободно дети выступают, как хорошо поют, танцуют и играют на инструментах.И песни то не самые простые и легкие.





> Классно!!!!!





> Музочка, спасибо за твоё творчество, какая же ты умница!!!

----------


## МОРЕ

*Музочка!!!* Спасибо огромное!!!

[IMG]http://*********su/2945393m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

Музочка, привет!
Вот и я до тебя добралась...  :Yes4: 
Сколько у тебя здесь замечательного материала!  :Ok: 
Для работы мне уже не надо (наш длительный простой закончился сокращением  :Tu: ),
но душой у тебя тут отдохнула - спасибо!  :Yahoo: 
Творческих тебе успехов!

----------


## olga kh

*Музочка,* *с Новым годом тебя и твою семью, всех твоих любимых, родных людей!!!Желаю тебе всего самого доброго и радостного в наступившем (говорят, мудром и спокойном ))) Новом году! Поживем - увидим, конечно, но будем очень сильно надеяться на это! А еще - поменьше хлопот с нами, как модератору)))*  :Blush2:  :Yes4:

----------


## МУЗОК

> МУЗОЧКА! Желаю счастья, крепкого здоровья, любви, семейного благополучия! Пусть сопутствует удача, счастья тебе самого большого, улыбок, радости, тепла!





> Музочка, с Новым годом тебя и твою семью, всех твоих любимых, родных людей!!!Желаю тебе всего самого доброго и радостного в наступившем (говорят, мудром и спокойном ))) Новом году! Поживем - увидим, конечно, но будем очень сильно надеяться на это! А еще - поменьше хлопот с нами, как модератору)))



[IMG]http://s20.******info/108e8a5c1c03312d6582e9acebb0393e.gif[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Музочка,поздравляю с Новым годом и  Рождеством!  Желаю прекрасного праздничного настроения, здоровья, удачи и благополучия!Пусть бог хранит Вас и Ваших близких!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=tUfD0Bp3nN4

----------


## МУЗОК

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С РОЖДЕСТВОМ!
СПАСИБО ЗА СВЕТЛОЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ, ЗА МИР 
И ЗА ТУ РАДОСТЬ, КОТОРАЯ ОБЪЕДИНИЛА ЛЮДЕЙ РАЗНЫХ ИСПОВЕДАНИЙ В ЭТУ НОЧЬ 
НА НАШЕМ ФОРУМЕ.
КАКОЕ БЛАЖЕНСТВО НАХОДИТЬСЯ СРЕДИ ИСКРЕННИХ ЛЮДЕЙ, ОСТАВИВШИХ МИРСКИЕ ЗАБОТЫ,
И НАСЛАЖДАЮЩИХСЯ ВОЛШЕБСТВОМ, ПРОИЗОШЕДШИМ БОЛЬШЕ ДВУХ ТЫСЯЧЕЛЕТИЙ НАЗАД!
Я СЛУШАЛА СЛУЖБУ, ТРАНСЛИРОВАВШУЮСЯ ПО ЦТ,
И ДУМАЛА О ВСЕХ НАС, О ТОМ, КАК 
МЫ ВОСПРИНИМАЕМ ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ.
И ПОНИМАЛА - ФАЛЬШ НЕ ЗАКРОЕТ ИСТИННОЕ...
МЫ ВЕРИМ! МЫ ЗНАЕМ!
ИИСУС РОДИЛСЯ!

----------


## Наталья0405

Музочка! Мне очень стыдно, но я только сейчас увидела твою тему здесь (вроде бы раньше он был в другом разделе?). Ну да ладно, лучше поздно, чем никогда!
Поздравляю тебя с Рождеством!!!

----------


## Тиса

Музочка Эдуардовна! Поздравляю Вас с Рождеством!
Здоровья Вам, счастья, творческих находок, талантливых деток (хотя Вы из любых деток сделаете конфеток, судя по материалам творческой лаборатории).
Сейчас совершенно случайно вдруг увидела Вашу тему. Это СУПЕР!  Вы - суперталант!
Какие уж тут Рождественские встречи......
Вот Форум - это ДА! А тем более на страничках таких талантливых людей.
Спасибо Вам за творчество, удачи во всём!

----------


## МУЗОК

> Спасибо Вам за творчество, удачи во всём!


Леночка, спасибо за такие тёплые слова! БЛАГО-ДАРЮ! Любой творческий человек, попав на наш Форум, раскрывается более многогранно. Я не исключение. Благодаря нашим алмазным россыпям талантов - а их у нас такое количество, что не один десяток пальцев понадобится, чтобы перечислить всех! - мы шлифуем своё мастерство и меняем подход, казалось бы, к тому, что за десятилетия выучили наизусть. И так рады этому!

----------


## vishulaev

Музочка, спасибо за Ваш талант! Столько замечательного материала на Ваших страничках! БРАВО!!!

----------


## laks_arina

*Музочка, большое спасибо за творчество!!!!! КЛАСС!!!*

----------


## Олюр

Музочка, поздравляю  с первым весенним прздником! Пусть в жизни все складывается удачно и благополучно! Здоровья, счастья, творческого долголетия!!!

----------


## Petavla

Символическое имя - 
Каждый рад тебе всегда!
Ты из сказки мудрой фея - 
Ты ко всем всегда добра!

Приходи же к нам почаще: 
Днём иль ночью - всё равно!
И чем чаще, тем нам слаще!
Всем творцам с тобой тепло!

С праздником, Музочка!


http://cards.bigmir.net/holidays/8march/275

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, ты наша добрая фея!!! Ты - наше вдохновение и наша надежда!!! Наша радость и поддержка!!!
> 
> С праздником!!! Спасибо за всё!!!


*SvetaH*, 



> Музочка, с праздником тебя! Пусть весенний теплый ветерок принесет тебе здоровье, удачу, добро и вдохновение!!!





> Музочка, с новой Весной тебя!!! 
> Радости, нежности, добрых слов, 
> и побольше пусть будет их - про Любовь!!!





> Музочка, поздравляю  с первым весенним прздником! Пусть в жизни все складывается удачно и благополучно! Здоровья, счастья, творческого долголетия!!!





> Музочка, с весной!!!!С женским праздником чудесным!!!





> Символическое имя - 
> Каждый рад тебе всегда!
> Ты из сказки мудрой фея - 
> Ты ко всем всегда добра!
> 
> Приходи же к нам почаще: 
> Днём иль ночью - всё равно!
> И чем чаще, тем нам слаще!
> Всем творцам с тобой тепло!
> ...


Браво, Танечка! Ой, как же приятно! 




> Муза, с праздником вас!


Девочки! Спасибо! Как здорово, что мы встретились и с любовью и нежностью, относимся друг к другу. Я всегда говорю, что, извините за грубость, "собачиться" приходится в жизни, хочешь-не хочешь, а с грубостью мы в своём окружении часто встречаемся. Здорово, что здесь мы бережём друг друга. Спасибо ВАМ за это понимание и низкий поклон.

[IMG]http://*********ru/4311371.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

Музочка, какая ты молодец!
Сколько видео ты выставила!
Другие наши коллеги стесняются - там не получилось,
там ошиблись дети, тут плохо снято...
Но мы же все понимаем, что это МАЛЕНЬКИЕ ДЕТИ!
Главное, видно, что идёт работа, дети танцуют и поют с удовольствием!
И самое главное, кому понравится, тот возьмёт это в работу!
Может, что-то изменит, дополнит, но весь этот материал ПРИГОДИТСЯ!
А для кого-то (особенно, для молодых коллег) это будет просто находкой!
Я вот и не работаю сейчас, а всё равно сую везде свой нос - интересно же!
Успехов тебе, дорогая!

----------


## Мопстик

Я тоже присоединяюсь к благодарностям! Огромное спасибо за Ваш труд!!!

----------


## ambra

Музочка. большое тебе спасибо за ценный материал! 


Желаю тебе удачи , творческого  вдохновения и достойной оценки твоего труда!!!

----------


## НСА

Очень понравилось у вас в гостях. Уютненько и добродушно!  Спасибо, что делитесь с нами своими наработками. Удачи и творческих успехов!

[IMG]http://*********org/3091237m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сентябринка

*Музочка,  погуляла по твоей теме - как много всего полезного!!!! Спасибо, что делишься и постоянно помогаешь всем нам!!!!! Я еще к тебе сюда приду!!!!!!!!!!!*
[IMG]http://s20.******info/5cd8ffda2e5b029aaccd612432a826ed.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Дюймовочка

Музочка! Спасибо большое и за прекрасный материал и за щедрость и за то что, всегда откликнешься и придёшь на помощь!

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка. большое тебе спасибо за ценный материал! 
> Желаю тебе удачи , творческого  вдохновения и достойной оценки твоего труда!!!





> Очень понравилось у вас в гостях. Уютненько и добродушно!  Спасибо, что делитесь с нами своими наработками. Удачи и творческих успехов!





> Музочка,  погуляла по твоей теме - как много всего полезного!!!! Спасибо, что делишься и постоянно помогаешь всем нам!!!!! Я еще к тебе сюда приду!!!!!!!!!!!





> Музочка! Спасибо большое и за прекрасный материал и за щедрость и за то что, всегда откликнешься и придёшь на помощь!


Инночка, Светланка, Наташенька, Надюша! Спасибо за ваши отзывы, дорогие мои девочки! 

Хочу с большой благодарностью сказать спасибо и девочкам, которые ставят такие отзывы в Репутацию. 

Но я не зазнаЮсь! И очень хорошо осознаЮ, что идеи и придумки удачные. А вот качество исполнения оставляет в большинстве номеров желать лучшего.

----------


## Lara

> Спасибо за понимание, за то, что не закидали меня тухлыми помидорами и яйцами


Музочка, извини: помидорами и яйцами не получается :Taunt:  можно мы закидаем тебя цветами? :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********org/3211132.gif[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, извини: помидорами и яйцами не получается можно мы закидаем тебя цветами? 
> 
> [IMG]http://*********org/3211132.gif[/IMG]


Слов нет! Ларочка, восторг!!! Как здорово! Можно я в подпись заберу и буду вам цветы всегда дарить, в каждом своём сообщении?!!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Дорогая наша Музочка!!! 
Огромное спасибо за красоту удивительных музыкальных произведений!!! 
Низкий поклон за щедрость!!!_  :Thank You2:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## НСА

Я тоже к вам со словами благодарности, СПАСИБО !!!  Сценарий обязательно использую с детками. 

[IMG]http://*********org/3391185m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## annushka

Музочка, я у тебя первый раз в гостях. Так все замечательно!!!!Столько много интересного, нужного материала, глаза разбегаются! Не все еще успела посмотреть, чувствую....поселюсь у тебя на долго! Спасибо тебе огромное за щедрость и творчество!!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

> Спасибо, огромное,





> Огромное спасибо за красоту удивительных музыкальных произведений!!!





> Удивительно и прекрасно!!!!!!





> Я тоже к вам со словами благодарности, СПАСИБО !!!





> МУЗА какая прелесть,замечательно  все так!!! СПАСИБО!!!





> Какое название хорошее, Музочка, - "Солнышкины сказки"!!!





> Огромное вам спасибо за чудесный сценарий для малышей.





> Здорово! Спасибо!






> Поздравляю с Первомаем!!!





> С праздником!





> поздравляю Вас с праздником!!


[IMG]http://*********net/3568480.gif[/IMG]



> Музочка, я у тебя первый раз в гостях. Так все замечательно!!!!Столько много интересного, нужного материала, глаза разбегаются! Не все еще успела посмотреть, чувствую....поселюсь у тебя на долго! Спасибо тебе огромное за щедрость и творчество!!!!


_Анечка! Я в этой теме писала тебе слова благодарности и не раз ещё скажу: подсмотрела в твоих танцах некоторые замечательные выразительные движения и теперь всегда буду их использовать в своих постановках. Спасибо тебе огромное!_

----------


## МУЗОК

> Муза! Со Светлым Христовым  Воскресением!





> Музочка! С праздником! В этот светлый день желаю радости, тепла, добра, удачи!





> Музочка, дорогая, с праздником тебя! Христос Воскресе!






> Музочка, с праздником - светлым и добрым!!! Всех благ тебе и твоим близким!!!


*liybliana*, 

Девочки! Спасибо за поздравления! С праздником! 




> Очень понравилась игра "Буквы пляшут и поют" и очень заинтриговала игра дальше про цифры. Не поделитесь нотами и текстом? Заранее благодарю.


Оля, я в личку в тот же день написала тебе, получила?

----------


## МУЗОК

> Я рада, что ты есть - подруга!
> Спасибо, что не забываешь!
> Пусть далеко мы друг от друга,
> Мне письма часто присылаешь.
> 
> И заходя привычно в сеть,
> Лицо знакомое увидев в мониторе,
> Спешу я почту посмотреть,
> Забыть проблемы в новом разговоре.
> ...





> Я от всей души желаю:
> В деле - полного успеха,
> В жизни - радости и смеха,
> Hикогда не огорчаться,
> Hе грустить, не волноваться,
> И вступая в год свой новый
> Быть счастливой и здоровой!
> 
> 
> ...





> МУЗОЧКА, "ЗАБОТУШКА" НАША, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ,ДОРОГАЯ!!!!!!!





> ДОРОГАЯ МУЗОЧКА!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!







> Дорогая МУЗА! Какая замечательная дата - 55!!! Наикруглейшая ОТЛИЧНИЦА!!! 
> Так пусть же в Вашей жизни будет всё только на "ПЯТЬ":здоровье, успех, внимание близких и друзей, любовь в самом широком её понимании, счастье!!!!





> Дорогая Музочка, фея наша непревзойдённая!!!
> 
> Добра, любви, цветов, тепла,
> Чтоб жизнь, как солнышко была!
> Чтоб молодость и красота
> Не покидали никогда!





> Музочка! С новым твоим днем рождения -
> Отличным, конечно, - без всяких сомнений!
> Пятерки сплошные! Тебя поздравляю,
> ОТЛИЧНОСТИ разной))))) и счастья желаю!!!
> Пусть радость несет каждый день!
> И весенним - 
> Всегда будет пусть у тебя настроение!!!
> Дарю, что люблю - раз весна за окном -
> Тюльпанов букет! С ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫМ днем!!!


_Спасибо за поздравления, дорогие девочки! Не устаю благодарить судьбу за то, что мы встретились на Форуме! 

Всегда ваша Муза_

----------


## натела

> Пожалуйста, склейка двух песен:


Спасибо большое

----------


## Irina Sirin

*Спасибо, Музочка, что делишься своим ТВОРЧЕСТВОМ!
*

----------


## olga kh

*Классно, Музочка! Очень здОрово придумали!!! Спасибо за идею! И - с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!!!!!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Парина

> На стенд в вестибюле повесили газету с фотографиями сотрудников, игравших роли на разных праздниках и развлечениях


*Здорово как!!!!! Представляю, как приятно, Муза, твоим девчонкам!!!*

----------


## LiliyaOdiss

Спасибо за интересную игру !

----------


## МУЗОК

> Спасибо, Музочка, что делишься своим ТВОРЧЕСТВОМ!





> Классно, Музочка! Очень здОрово придумали!!! Спасибо за идею! И - с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!!!!!!!





> ОТЛИЧНАЯ ИДЕЯ! СПАСИБО, МУЗОЧКА!!!





> Здорово как!!!!! Представляю, как приятно, Муза, твоим девчонкам!!!





> Музочка, Муза и Музыка!!! Маячок наш неугасимый!!! С праздником!!!





> Музочка! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!





> Музочка! 
> 
> С праздником





> Музочка, дорогая, с праздником тебя! Спасибо за идеи, которыми ты щедро делишься с нами! Здоровья и удачи, радости творчества и вдохновения, талантливых деток и благодарных родителей, благополучия тебе и твоим близким!





> Дорогая Музочка!
> С праздником!
> Пусть всегда всё удается и всё сбывается!
> Спасибо тебе за всё!!!





> Музочка, везде поспела, всех обогрела! Здоровья тебе и везения в жизни!


*натела*, 



> Спасибо за интересную игру !





> С праздником!!!
> 
> http://xvatit.com/club/group/121/pho...46/slide_show/


[IMG]http://*********su/3526951.gif[/IMG]

----------


## laks_arina

> только авторский материал


*Музочка! Большое спасибо за отличный материал к празднику!!! 
*

[IMG]http://*********su/3523809.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lara

> из моих запасов


Очень-очень кстати :Tender: 
[IMG]http://*********org/4550183.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Valenta

*МУЗОЧКА,* И ОТ МЕНЯ БУКЕТИК РОЗ,

ВСЕГДА ИЗ ТЕМОЧКИ ТВОЕЙ ТАЩУ, БУКВАЛЬНО, ВОЗ!!!

----------


## говорушка

МУЗА БОЛЬшое спасибо за такой великолепный материал!!!!

----------


## Лариса Антонова

МУЗА! СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ИНТЕРЕСНЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ!!!!!

----------


## НСА

Музочка, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Tender:  

[IMG]http://*********org/4696746.gif[/IMG]

----------


## нутя

Музочка, осмеливаюсь Вам выразить слова восхищения и благодарности за ваш гостеприимный и уютный домик!!! Столько всего... и нового, и обучающего!!!! черпаешь для себя, как будто вновь ученица-и с таким удовольствием!!! СПАСИБО, Вам!!!

----------


## Наталья Радькова

Музочка! Присоединяюсь к выше написанным словам, огромное спасибо! Низкий Вам поклон! Вы ЧУДО!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## vils77

Музочка, сколько у Вас всего интересного, прямо глаза разбегаются, спасибо, что делитесь с нами!!!!!!

----------


## Ketvik

_Музочка ОГРОМНОЕ!!! СПАСИБО!!! за всё, ВСЁ, всё, чем делитесь и за циклограмму!!! 
За Ваш творческий потенциал и опыт!!! 
За умение преподнести, чтобы и детям, и взрослым было приятно воспринимать!!! 
Мне очень нравится бывать в "гостях" в Вашем уютном домике!!!!!!!
Муза Вы супер-профессионал своего дела!!! 
Желаю Вам здоровья и что немаловажно Вашим близким!!!_

----------


## svetsvet

МУЗОЧКА! СПАСИБО ЗА ОТЗЫВЧИВОСТЬ И ОПЕРАТИВНОСТЬ !!!!!!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/4931640m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## svetsvet

СПАСИБО, МУЗОЧКА!

[IMG]http://*********net/4018120m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Irina Sirin

*ВСЕ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ! СПАСИБО, МУЗОЧКА!*

[IMG]http://*********net/4228080.gif[/IMG]

----------


## svetsvet

МУЗОЧКА, СПАСИБО ЗА ПОМОЩЬ И ПОДДЕРЖКУ!

----------


## svetsvet

ДОРОГАЯ,  МУЗОЧКА!
АХ, как приятно поздравленья получать,
В любой из праздников они поднимут настренье!
За это хочется вам 100 СПАСИБ сказать
И пожелать УДАЧ, ЛЮБВИ, ВЕЗЕНЬЯ!
[IMG]http://*********net/4205443m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## К.Т.В.

*Музочка, внимательная и заботливая! Спасибо тебе за все!* 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## svetsvet

_Музочка, ты МУЗА наша! Все тебе СПАСИБО скажем 100, а может 1000 раз.
НЕТ!!!! Миллион - он в самый раз!_
[IMG]http://*********net/4577034m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Valenta

> *Милая Музочка! Большое спасибо за интересный материал!!! 
> С удовольствием погуляла по твоему домику!!! Ушла с подарками!!!*


Я заглянула в гости тоже наконец,
Ты,* Муза,* как обычно, МОЛОДЕЦ!
Сценарии твои я на заметочку  взяла,
И кое-что ещё с собою забрала. :Tender:

----------


## Ketvik

Музочка, Благодарю за все твои выступления-номера!!! Какая прелесть-детки довольные...
Как приятно, что делишься своими наработками!!!

[img]http://*********net/6565497m.jpg[/img]

----------


## говорушка

МУЗОЧКА БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## Irina_Irina

*Музочка! Спасибо Вам за ваше творчество, щедрость и талант!

С уважением И.М.*

[IMG]http://*********org/6244869m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алена43

Добрый день, Музочка! Я уже полгода на этом форуме. Но у Вас впервые. Как в сокровищницу Али Бабы попала. Хоть мне доступно пока немногое, но я часами гуляю по форуму. Сегодня попала к Вам, просмотрела то, что мне доступно, на одном дыхании. Спасибо, что делитесь своим материалом. 
[IMG]http://*********org/6620629.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

> Значит - счастливая, как у тебя написано)


Это просто здОрово! Ты солнышко позитива, с тобой, Оленька, приятно быть рядом. Спасибо. 




> сказка просто замечательная,


Леночка, я рада. Спасибо за похвалу. Очень приятно читать.




> [IMG]http://*********org/6630422m.jpg[/IMG]


Лидочка, взаимно! Новый год начинается! Поздравления уже появились! 




> С миру по нитке - и замечательная сказка! Спасибо, Музочка! Очень своевременно!


Ура девчонкам кудесницам! Оленька, спасибо. 




> посмотреть вашу сказку, заранее спасибо.


Оля, ссылку вчера отправила в личку. 




> большое спасибо за представление!!!!! Детки будут в восторге!


Лидочка, я тоже так думаю. Спасибо за отзыв. 




> Поделитесь пожалуйста музыкой входа ср. гр. -Едут , едут девочки и т.д. Заранее СПАСИБО !


Ирочка, сейчас отправлю в личку. 




> замечательная сказка, спасибо!


Валенька, спасибо! Будем развлекать! 




> классная сказка получилась


Спасибо. Ура нам всем!




> Музочка!!! Я очень рада, что используешь мои наработки, ведь все мы делаем одно дело - радуем наших деток!!!!


Да, Ирочка, делаем одно дело. Но как же его легко делать, когда есть из чего! Спасибо тебе огромнейшее за помощь, без твоих работ ничего бы у меня не родилось! Никогда не устану благодарить всех умелиц, выставляющих во всеобщее полльзование свой материал. Благо-Дарю, Ирочка!

----------


## oxanaageeva

Прекрасен Новый год не тем, что новый,
А тем, что он надежду нам дает,
Он будто омолаживает снова,
И эликсир нам юности несёт.

Мы словно дети скачем вокруг елки,
И эта радость — в нас она жива,
И душу радуют подарки, что на полке,
И снег плетет красиво кружева.

И можно загадать еще желаний,
Насколько хватит выдумки и сил,
И будет много новых встреч, свиданий,
И будет Новый год, как в детстве, мил.

----------


## МУЗОК

> МУЗОЧКА! Поздравляю с наступающим, надвигающимся Новым годом!
> 
> Год овечки иль козочки резвой
>  Скоро-скоро к нам в гости придёт.
>  Счастье, радости и вдохновения
>  В своих саночках всем привезёт.
> Звонко цокая лёгким копытцем
>  Две подружки овечка с козой
>  Будут нас поздравлять Новым годом!
>  И желать всем удачи большой!





> МУЗОЧКА!!!
> Пусть год наступающий будет
> Счастливым и ярким во всем, 
> Встречаются добрые люди,
> Везет в каждом деле твоем.
> Пусть символ Овечки
> Подарит веселье и смех,
> И будут с тобой постоянно
> Везение, радость, успех!





> Музочка, с Новым годом! Здоровья, радости, оптимизма, чтоб Коза в этом году поменьше показывала свои рожки и почаще дружелюбно махала хвостиком! Вдохновения, умненьких деток и благодарных родителей!





> МУЗОЧКА С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!





> Музочка! Поздравляю с Новым Годом! Здоровья, радостных встреч и чудесного настроения!





> Дорогая Муза!С Новым годом!Счастья,здоровья,терпенья,творческого вдохновенья и всего самого наилучшего!





> МУЗА! С Новым годом!





> Музочка, с наступающим Новым Годом!
> 
> Очень добрым и очень хорошим
> Станет пусть наступающий год.
> Будет лучше, удачней, чем прошлый.
> Много счастья с собой принесёт!





> Тук-тук, откройте двери, кто в Сказку, Чудо верит)))
> Ведь на пороге Дед Мороз, он поздравление принес,
> Привел Снегурочку с собой - он в эту ночь супергерой!)))
> Счастливо жить и не тужить, друзьями сильно дорожить,
> Беречь здоровье - да-да-да! И все исполнится тогда!
> Ведь стоит только захотеть, и, как Морозу, попотеть))))
> (Уж это всем известно нам!..) - моментом к нашим все ногам)))
> Все будет так, как захотим!.. Что, дальше, Музочка, "творим"?
> Ну, что нам стоит? Все! Вперед! В счастливый добрый Новый год!!!





> Музочка! С Новым годом! Здоровья и благополучия тебе и твоей семье!!!





> МУЗОЧКА!!!!
>  С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!
>  КРЕПКОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ В НОВОМ ГОДУ!!! СЧАСТЬЯ, УДАЧИ!!!!!! БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ!!!!!





> Муза, с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ !!!





> [IMG]http://*********ru/6503471m.jpg[/IMG]





> http://*********ru/6548526.gif





> Дорогая Музочка! С Новым годом Вас я поздравляю и от всей души желаю: быть здоровую всегда, пусть обходит дом беда, море счастья и везенья и прекрасного настроенья!!!





> Музочка, С Новым Годом!!! Здоровья тебе и УДАЧИ во всех делах!!!





> Музочка! Поздравляю Вас с праздником!!!





> http://*********ru/6538273.gif





> МУЗОЧКА!!! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!





> Музочка, С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> МУЗА!
> С прекрасными волшебными зимними праздниками тебя:
> НОВЫМ ГОДОМ и РОЖДЕСТВОМ!!!
> Пусть чудеса произойдут, пусть случится сказка!
> Здоровья, мира, успехов тебе!!!





> Музочка, с новым годом тебя, счастья тебе огромного!!!





> Музочка! От всей души поздравляю тебя с праздником - с Новым годом!!! 
> 
> Здоровья, хорошего настроения, бодрости духа, исполнения всего задуманного!!!
> 
> Счастья тебе, милая Музочка!!!





> Музочка, с праздником тебя!





> Прекрасен Новый год не тем, что новый,
> А тем, что он надежду нам дает,
> Он будто омолаживает снова,
> И эликсир нам юности несёт.
> 
> Мы словно дети скачем вокруг елки,
> И эта радость — в нас она жива,
> И душу радуют подарки, что на полке,
> И снег плетет красиво кружева.
> ...





> Дорогая Музочка, сказочница ты наша! Я тоже хочу вас поздравить с наступившем 2015 годом! Пусть этот год принесет вам настоящую сказку, где живут счастье, любовь, здоровье, удача!
> Год Козы вступает в силу, несет с собой он перспективы, не забудьте взять в займы, больше счастья у Козы.
> Доброй будет пусть Коза, чтобы двигались дела, деньги были в кошельке, и спокойствие в душе!
> Не бойтесь козьих врагов, они нужны лишь для врагов! 
> А вам она пусть дарит изобилие, достойно награждая за усилия!
> Спасибо вам милая за вашу доброту, за ваш неиссякаемый талант!





> Музочка!!! 
> 
> С наступающим праздником!





> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ, МУЗОЧКА, С НАТУПАЮЩИМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ! 
> ЖЕЛАЮ ДОБРА, УДАЧИ И ЛЮБВИ!





> МУЗОЧКА! 
> Наступая, Рождество дарит миру волшебство,
> Светом жизнь наполнив вмиг, чтобы грусти голос стих.
> Пусть твоя душа поёт, отстранившись от забот,
> Пусть бескрайняя любовь в ней теперь всегда живёт!
> С РОЖДЕСТВОМ ХРИСТОВЫМ!!!





> Музочка! Пусть это Рождество принесет тебе здоровье! Пусть добро и радость всегда будет в твоем доме!
> Целую и обнимаю.





> Музочка, дорогая. С наступающим Рождеством. Мира, добра и счастья в твой дом.





> МУЗОЧКА ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!
> За окном зима кружится – 
> Вьюга за окном. 
> Великий праздник к нам стучится. 
> Со светлым Рождеством!





> Музочка,с Сочельником!





> Музочка!!!С Рождеством! В этот светлый праздник священного добра хочется пожелать душевного тепла и гармонии.





> МУЗОЧКА!!!
> С Рождеством Вас поздравляю
> И конечно же желаю:
> Вьюга пусть на целый год,
> Вам здоровья наметет,
> Ветер выдует все хвори
> На холодное подворье.
> Снег пусть искрами кружится,
> Чтоб светлели ваши лица,
> ...





> Музочка, от всего сердца поздравляю Вас с наступающим РОЖДЕСТВОМ !!!





> Поздравляю нынче с Рождеством,
> Обязательно желаю счастья,
> Заглянуло б пусть оно в ваш дом,
> Да пришлось вам чаще с ним встречаться.
> Рады мы, что знакомы с вами –
> А взаимности, наверное, рекой.
> Вас мы угостим сегодня пирогами,
> От праздника хотим судьбы такой,
> Которая бы шла всегда за нами,
> ...





> Лунной зимней ночью чудо происходит,
> И над горизонтом звездочка восходит.
> За столом друг друга люди поздравляют,
> Стар и млад Христово Рождество встречают!
> Пусть же этот праздник всем людям принесет
> Счастье и здоровье, бодрость круглый год.
> И какой бы казус в жизни не случился,
> Помним — во спасенье нам Христос родился!
> Музочка! С РОЖДЕСТВОМ!





> Музочка с Праздником тебя, с Рождеством! Счастья тебе и здоровья!





> Музочка!
> От всей души поздравляю вас с наступившим Новым годом и Рождеством!
> Ночь святая у порога, счастье входит в каждый дом!
> Станем чище. Ближе к Богу перед встречей с Рождеством!
> Прикоснемся сердцем к чуду! Помолчим… К чему слова?
> Мир в душе и радость всюду в светлый праздник Рождества!





> Музочка! Поздравляю Вас с Рождеством Христовым!





> МУЗОЧКА!
> С РОЖДЕСТВОМ!!!!
> ЗДОРОВЬЯ КРЕПКОГО, СЧАСТЬЯ, РАДОСТИ, БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ!!!!





> Мазочка дорогая,спасибо за поздравление! Вас тоже с Рождеством Христовым! Будьте счастливы,любимы и Господом хранимы!





> Музочка, с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!! ЗДОРОВЬЯ и УДАЧИ во всём!!!





> Дорогая Музочка поздравляю вас с рождеством христовым! Здоровья вам и всех земных благ!





> http://*********su/4753766.gif





> Музочка!!!
> Поздравляю от души!





> Музочка!!!
> 
> С праздником!





> Музочка, творческих тебе вдохновений и всего самого лучшего в Новом году!!!
>      С Великим Праздником!!!!!!!!!





> Колокол слышен, колокол бьет,
> Рано вставайте! Крещенье идет.
> Брызги воды и сверкание глаз,
> Пусть этот день будет светлым для Вас.
> 
> Годы идут и бегут времена,
> Вслед за Крещением будет весна.
> Тысячи лет возвращается свет
> Светлого праздника зимний привет.
> ...





> Музочка, спасибо!
> С Крещением Господним!





> http://*********su/4729522.jpg


*Всем спасибо от всей души за поздравления! 
Здоровья, радости, позитивного отношения к жизни! 
Благо-Дарю!
*

[IMG]http://*********su/4777673.gif[/IMG]

----------

ennisool (17.07.2017)

----------


## НСА

Музочка,  как много всего интересного  :Yahoo:   Спасибо большое тебе за твоё творчество, спасибо, что делишься с нами и помогаешь нам   :Tender:  
[IMG]http://*********net/6310603m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Irina_Irina

*Муза Эдуардовна! Это такое счастье восхищаться Вами! Спасибо за щедрые подарки!* С уважением И.М.
[IMG]http://*********su/4794784m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ледок

_Музочка!!!_

_Огромное спасибо за творчество!_

_У тебя в гостях всегда заряжаюсь радужным настроением!_

_Зебра и радуга чем-то похожи.
 Зебра в полосочку, радуга  тоже.
Пусть будет жизнь полосатою зеброй,
Но не двухцветной, а разноцветной!_

[IMG]http://*********su/4986208m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sveta38

Музочка! с праздником тебя! думаю, что в праздник любви можно и нужно признаваться в любви к твоему творчеству!

[IMG]http://*********su/5086663.gif[/IMG] 

http://*********su/5068231.gif

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, с наступающим праздником тебя!!!!
> Надежды, улыбок,  везения, удачи и любви. 
> И самое главное - простого женского счастья!
> 
> Огромное спасибо за красоту и прелесные придумки  музыкальных произведений!!! Низкий поклон за щедрость!!!





> Музочка!!!
> 
> С праздником!!!





> и





> Музочка! С праздником!!!
> 
> Пусть запоздали дни весенние,
> Но и в тоске по этим дням
> Нас посетило вдохновение -
> Благодаря, конечно, Вам.
> Оно пришло как озарение
> И души вспыхнули огнем:
> Примите наши поздравления -
> ...





> Музочка, с самым нежным весенним  праздником тебя!!!





> МУЗОЧКА, дорогая, с прекрасным Женским днём!!!





> Музочка!
> С днём 8 Марта!
> С праздником весенним!
> Льётся пусть повсюду
> Звонкое веселье!
> Пусть сияет солнце!
> Пусть уйдут морозы!
> Пусть прогонит зиму
> Веточка мимозы!





> МУЗОЧКА С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!





> Музочка, дорогая!
> Поздравляю тебя с праздником





> Музочка, дорогая, с праздником!





> Дорогая, Музочка! От всего сердца поздравляю с Женским праздником!!!
> Вы заряжаете нас позитивом,
> Энергии даете нам заряд.
> С 8 вас Марта, с праздником красивым,
> Пусть все мечты сбываются подряд,
> Пусть будет все всегда у вас в порядке,
> Пусть радостью наполнится душа,
> Любви вам, процветания, достатка,
> Пусть будет жизнь легка и хороша!





> Дорогая Музочка! С первым весенним праздником!





> Поздравляю с праздником!





> МУЗОЧКА!!! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!!!


*Людмилая*, 



> Музочка! С весной, с 8 Марта! Здоровья, любви, радости, везения!





> Музочка, с праздником тебя!!!!!





> Дорогая Музочка!
> 
> С новой Весной!
> Пусть каждый день будет добрым и счастливым, пусть жизнь дарит радость и удачу. Пусть не подводит здоровье и хватает сил на всё.
> 
> Спасибо, что ты всегда рядом с нами.





> МУЗА! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!
> Из года в год Вас поздравляют
> Желают счастья и тепла,
> А в этот год и я желаю
> Сказать вам теплые слова.
> Весенний праздник пусть приносит
> Лишь радость, счастье, теплоту.
> Пускай исчезнут все печали,
> Не будет лишних ссор в дому.
> ...





> Музочка, дорогая, С днем 8 Марта!!!
> В этот чудесный день весенний
> Хочу послать Вам поздравления!
> Пусть дом наполнится теплом,
> Любовью, верностью, добром.
> Пусть Ваша красота цветет,
> Пусть радует Вас денежный доход.
> Пусть мир вокруг приносит радость,
> Пусть счастье не теряет сладость.
> ...








> Музочка! Добрая, отзывчивая, внимательная, заботливая самая!!! С солнечным и нежным





> Милая Музочка, с ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВЕСНЫ!!!





> Муза! Поздравляю с праздником!


*Татьяна Юрьевна*, 



> ДОРОГАЯ МУЗОЧКА! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!





> Дорогая Музочка! От всей души Вас поздравляю с первым весенним праздником!





> Музочка дорогая,с праздником поздравляю!!!





> Музочка, поздравляю!


*Дорогие коллеги, любимые друзья, спасибо за поздравления! Благо-Дарю!
С любовью, Ваша Муза.*

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Музочка, здравствуйте!!!! Спасибо за богатейший материал, размещенный на Вашей страничке. Спасибо, за то, что можно воспользоваться Вашим понравившемся ценным материалом!!!!*

----------


## Ketvik

> Вечером 1 апреля появился дома комп, я опять с вами. Ура!


*Музочка, с покупкой новой и чтобы комп служил долго и преданно!!!!!*

[img]http://*********net/6581874m.jpg[/img]

----------


## окси 777

Музочка , поздравляю с праздником [img]http://*********ru/6990106m.gif[/img]
Спасибо за щедрость, с которой ты делишься с нами материалом. Удачи.

----------


## Алена43

*Музочка! Спасибо огромное за прекрасный материал! Поздравляю с праздником Весны!
С 1-м Мая! С днем весенним!
В жизни пусть царит весна!
Пусть на солнце зеленеет
Изумрудами листва,
Яркой солнечной улыбкой
Этот день одарит вас,
Радость в дом придёт с избытком,
Счастье будет в блеске глаз!
*

----------


## Инна Погорелова

Дорогая Музочка! Спасибо за чудесный материал. От всей души я и мои воспитатели поздравляем   Вас с  Днем Победы!

----------


## Ладога

*Муза! Поздравляю с открытием своей мастерской! Вы щедро делитесь с нами интереснейшими материалами! Спасибо!
*

----------


## Petavla

Ой, Музочка, у тебя мастерская!
Только что увидела!
Я тоже тебя поздравляю от всей души!
Ты просто уникальный человек!
И доброте твоей нет предела!

С наступающим летом!

[img]http://*********net/6894789.gif[/img]

----------


## МУЗОК

> Муза! Поздравляю с открытием своей мастерской! Вы щедро делитесь с нами интереснейшими материалами! Спасибо!





> Ой, Музочка, у тебя мастерская!
> Только что увидела!
> Я тоже тебя поздравляю от всей души!
> Ты просто уникальный человек!
> И доброте твоей нет предела!
> 
> С наступающим летом!


Наташенька, Танечка, спасибо большое! Заходите почаще в Поздравлялку, рада добрым людям! 
Благо-Дарю! Замечательного летнего отдыха!

----------


## Алена43

*Музочка! Поздравляю с открытием мастерской! Это уже не домик, а целая улица! 

В новую квартиру робко входишь ты,
А здесь тебя встречают улыбки и цветы.
Мне с тобой приятно радость разделить,
За все углы квартиры сегодня будем пить!
Так приятно видеть счастливые глаза,
Знать, что совершаются в жизни чудеса!
Я тебя хочу поздравить с новосельем,
Пусть оно тебе подарит счастье и веселье!* 

 [img]http://*********ru/7095182.gif[/img]   [img]http://*********ru/7080846.gif[/img]

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка! Поздравляю с открытием мастерской!


Алёнушка, спасибо! *Благо-Дарю!* 

[img]http://*********ru/7109406.gif[/img]

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

> Музочка! Поздравляю с открытием мастерской!


*Музочка присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! С открытием своей мастерской! 

*

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

] Муза!!! С днем рождения!!! Счастья, Здоровья, Творческих Успехов!!!!

----------


## Lara

*Милая моя подруга, с Днем рождения тебя! 
Поздравляю, поздравляю от души, душа моя! 
В этот день тебе желаю солнца, света и тепла, 
Счастья, радости родная, пусть судьба хранит любя! 
Так поднимем вверх бокалы, выпьем красного вина. 
За удачу дорогая. Мы сегодня пьем до дна!*

----------

МУЗОК (23.02.2016)

----------


## Цветик

*Дорогая моя, Музочка!!!С Днем Рождения!!!*

----------


## НСА

Музочка, дорогая, с днём рождения!!!
[img]http://*********net/6886306.gif[/img]
Желаю радости, успеха, здоровья крепкого вагон,
Центнер любви, три тонны смеха, 
Моментов счастья миллион, 
Событий ярких, интересных, 
Друзей проверенных в делах, 
Эмоций светлых и чудесных,
И волшебства не только в снах!!!

----------


## Парина

*Музочка, дорогая моя самая замечательная!!!! 
В твой день рождения хочу пожелать тебе всего самого доброго и светлого, пусть любовь всегда ярко горит в твоем сердце, пусть в семье все  радуют тебя, пусть здоровье не подводит, пусть на работе все идет успешно. Пусть в твоем доме живут счастье, удача и благополучие!*

----------


## ольга коробова

Дорогая Муза!!!С днем рождения!!!Счастья, здоровья, любви!!!

----------


## mishel61

Дорогая Муза, с днем рождения!

Больших надежд, хмельных пиров.
Жить бодро, весело и смело,
Чтоб никогда не надоело.
Смеяться, песни петь, шутить,
И счастье чтоб до дна испить!

[img]http://*********ru/7174280.gif[/img]

----------


## Алена43

*Позволь тебя поздравить с Днем рожденья!
Огромной радости желаю, вдохновенья.
Забудь про все обиды и ненастья,
Достатка я желаю, много счастья.
Радость и смех чтоб чаще в дом стучали,
А в сердце чтобы не было печали!*

*С днем рождения, Музочка!* 

[img]http://*********ru/7144578.gif[/img]

----------


## Valenta

Ах, Музочка! 
Похоже, вОвремя ещё я успеваю...
Тебя, внимательный наш модератор, 
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ поздравляю!!!
Здоровья, бодрости и сил!
Чтоб каждый день лишь радость приносил,
Желание дерзать, творить, 
И людям счастье приносить!

----------


## Людмилая

Музочка, дорогая, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!! Пусть исполняются все мечты (от самой маленькой до самой заветной), пусть будет много радости ( или понемногу, но каждый день), пусть радует работа (и не только творчеством.....) и всего самого-самого радостного, светлого, доброго и хорошего!!!!!!!!!!!

[img]http://*********ru/7177348.gif[/img]

----------


## Ольга Сара

Настоящему педагогу с БОЛЬШОЙ буквы, Вам, дорогая Музочка, эти поздравления с Днем рождения и пожелания Счастья Творчества, благодарных деток!!!!

----------


## NikTanechka

*Музочка, родная, главная наша феечка, с Днём рождения!
Пусть в твоей жизни всё складывается так, как ты хочешь сама!
Здоровья!!! Много-много!!! 
И достатка для осуществления любого каприза!*

----------


## Tania-112a

Дорогая Муза! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Спасибо за радость, которую даете, спасибо за опыт, которым обогащаете, спасибо за силы, которые даете, чтобы продолжать творить.
[img]http://*********ru/7206093m.gif[/img]

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Музочка, и я с большим удовольствием присоединяюсь к форумчанкам. С Днем рождения!!!!! Оптимизма, радости, вдохновения, здоровья, верных друзей, благодарных пользователей. Всего, всего, всего......*

----------


## olga kh

*Быть ОБЩЕЙ МАМОЙ - нелегко: 
Заботиться, оберегать,
И подсказать, и научить...
Порой ошибки исправлять)
Ты под крыло нас собрала - 
И так спокойно, так тепло!..
Заглянешь в гости - лишь с добром! 
И в домике твоем - светло!
Еще и множество идей - 
ты на подарочки щедра!..
Здоровья, Муза, не болей! 
Лишь мира, счастья и добра!!!
С днем рождения, МУЗОЧКА!!!

*
[img]http://*********ru/7163115.jpg[/img]

----------


## Ледок

_Дорогая Музочка!!!_




_Пожелать тебе хочу я счастья,
Широты, изобилья, добра,
Чтоб сегодня жилось интересней,
Чем минутой назад, чем вчера.
Чтоб в душе теплота не угасла,
Чтобы сердцу стучать да стучать,
И такого огромного счастья,
Чтоб руками его не объять!_

----------


## Инна Погорелова

Дорогая   Музочка!!!
В мае все рожденные прекрасны.
Легкость есть в них, непокорность бытию.
Да, они бывают в чем-то властны,
Но всем сердцем любят всю семью.

Не бывает с ними сильных огорчений,
Обеспечат тыл и в трудностях придут.
Пусть в ваш долгожданный день рождения
Море поздравлений вам преподнесут!

Искренне желаем позитива,
Чтобы были рядом верные друзья!
Жизнь пусть сложится удачно и счастливо,
А все трудности в пути не будут зря!

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! С открытием своей мастерской!


Спасибо, Катенька!

----------


## МУЗОК

_Мои милые, добрые коллеги, ставшие мне очень родными!
Разрешите сказать Вам
СПАСИБО
за тёплые, искренние пожелания, за стихи
и те душевные слова, которые Вы нашли для меня в своих пожеланиях.
От всего сердца
Благо-Дарю!
_


[img]http://*********ru/7204708.png[/img]

----------


## Шевячок

Ой,как красиво!!!Обалдеть!Спасибо, Музочка!

----------


## mara400

МУЗОЧКА ДОРОГАЯ! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!
ТЫ НАШ НЕВИДИМЫЙ ВСЕВИДЯЩИЙ АНГЕЛ ХРАНИТЕЛЬ и ДРУГ И ПОМОЩНИК!


ЗДОРОВЬЯ И СЧАСТЬЯ ТЕБЕ!

----------


## Маргошик68

*МУЗОК*, Муза и тебе спасибо за такое внимание!

----------


## ttanya

_Музочка, дорогая! Прими и от меня мои искренние поздравления с Днём рождения! Пусть немного с опозданием, но от чистого сердца, от всей души!
_[img]http://*********ru/7195290m.gif[/img]
_Поздравляю с открытием своей мастерской!
__Снова здесь подаришь ты нам свои творенья,
На помошь каждому придёшь - без сомненья.
Пусть дом твой будет полон света и гостей,
Улыбок, песен и затей!_

----------


## говорушка

Музочка спасибо!!!Так необычно :Ok:

----------


## Anisoara

*Дорогая Музочка, с прошедшим днем рождения!!! Счастья, здоровья, благополучия!!! Огромное спасибо тебе за помощь.*

----------


## лариса61

Милая Музочка я тоже тебя поздравляю с прошедшим днём рожденья! Лучше позже, чем никогда!
[img]http://*********ru/7153197m.gif[/img]

----------


## mochalova19

Музочка, дорогая, с Днём России поздравляю!
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6918762.gif[/img][/IMG]

----------


## Алена43

*Музочка! С праздником, дорогая!!!*

*Хочу я очень щедро и красиво
Сегодня вас поздравить с Днем России!
И пожелать для вас и для страны,
Чтоб не было ни горя, ни войны!*

[img]http://*********ru/7322630.gif[/img]

----------


## МУЗОК

> Ой,как красиво!!!Обалдеть!Спасибо, Музочка!





> МУЗОЧКА ДОРОГАЯ! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ТЫ НАШ НЕВИДИМЫЙ ВСЕВИДЯЩИЙ АНГЕЛ ХРАНИТЕЛЬ и ДРУГ И ПОМОЩНИК!





> МУЗОК, Муза и тебе спасибо за такое внимание!





> Музочка, дорогая! Прими и от меня мои искренние поздравления с Днём рождения! Пусть немного с опозданием, но от чистого сердца, от всей души!





> Музочка спасибо!!!Так необычно





> Дорогая Музочка, с прошедшим днем рождения!!! Счастья, здоровья, благополучия!!! Огромное спасибо тебе за помощь.





> Музочка, дорогая, с Днём России поздравляю!





> Музочка! С праздником, дорогая!!!
> 
> Хочу я очень щедро и красиво
> Сегодня вас поздравить с Днем России!
> И пожелать для вас и для страны,
> Чтоб не было ни горя, ни войны!


Девочки, дорогие, *спасибо* вам за добрые слова и искренние пожелания! *Всех вам благ!* *
Благо-Дарю!*

----------


## Алена43

*Музочка! С праздником!!!
Пусть будет так,
Чтоб в жизни Вашей светлой, чистой
Всегда Вас окружали дети, как цветы,
Чтоб детский сад Вам был надежной пристанью -
Счастливой, светлой, полной доброты!
*
[img]http://*********net/7237362m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Ладога

*Музочка! Поздравляю с праздником! Успехов, творчества, всего самого доброго!*

----------


## гномик

Музочка, с новым учебным годом!!С Днем Знаний! Счастья, терпения и радости!
[img]http://*********su/6148368.gif[/img]

----------


## Ледок

_МУЗОЧКА!!!_

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка! С праздником!!!
> Пусть будет так,
> Чтоб в жизни Вашей светлой, чистой
> Всегда Вас окружали дети, как цветы,
> Чтоб детский сад Вам был надежной пристанью -
> Счастливой, светлой, полной доброты!





> Музочка! Поздравляю с праздником! Успехов, творчества, всего самого доброго!





> Музочка, с новым учебным годом!!С Днем Знаний! Счастья, терпения и радости!





> МУЗОЧКА!!!


[img]http://*********su/6121794.png[/img]

----------


## olga kh

*С сентябрьским приветом спешу в гости к Лету)))) У вас так, наверное, Музочка, да? Это у нас дожди, утренние туманы, ранняя темнота вечерами... Может, поделитесь теплом и светом с нами?))) Доброго Начала, Музочка!!! Новых твоих подарочков, каких у тебя, похоже, полные сундуки))) "Натворила" - не объять, но все рады принимать))) Спасибо за все, чем делишься!!!* 
[img]http://*********su/6120471.jpg[/img]

----------


## МУЗОК

> С сентябрьским приветом спешу в гости к Лету)))) У вас так, наверное, Музочка, да? Это у нас дожди, утренние туманы, ранняя темнота вечерами... Может, поделитесь теплом и светом с нами?))) Доброго Начала, Музочка!!! Новых твоих подарочков, каких у тебя, похоже, полные сундуки))) "Натворила" - не объять, но все рады принимать))) Спасибо за все, чем делишься!!!


[img]http://*********su/6094903.jpg[/img]

*Тысячу раз
спасибо 
за искренние слова и прекрасное пожелание, 
идущие от твоего доброго сердца!*

----------


## Ледок

_Музочка!_
_Огромное спасибо за твой труд и щедрость души!_

----------


## Инна Погорелова

Дорогая Музочка! Поздравляю Вас с Днем дошкольного работника! Желаю  семейного  благополучия и неиссякаемого творчества!

----------


## Ледок

_Музочка!_

----------


## гномик

Музочка!  с Днем дошкольного работника!
[img]http://*********ru/7910829.jpg[/img]

----------


## Ладога

*Музочка! С праздником!*

----------


## МУЗОК

[img]http://*********ru/7905703.gif[/img]

----------


## катя 98



----------


## Озма

Музочка!  С Днем Дошкольного работника  поздравляю! Желаю Вам счастья от души! Еще здоровья я желаю и чтоб исполнились мечты!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## olga kh

*Музочка, с праздником!!! Пусть никогда не покидает МУЗА!!!
*
[img]http://*********ru/7909842.jpg[/img]

----------


## Lara

[img]http://*********net/7392451.gif[/img]
[img]http://*********net/7382211.gif[/img]

----------


## Алена43

*Музочка! Поздравляю с праздником!!! У нас на часах еще только 22.07. Так что я не опоздала!!! Здоровья, семейного счастья, благополучия, успехов в нашем нелегком труде!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/7902711.jpg[/img]

----------


## Valesy

Музочка, спасибо за доброту и щедрость! Столько всего интересного в твоем домике!!! С праздником!!!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Дорогая Музочка! Поздравляю с Днем учителя!!!
 А нам всем,действительно, есть чему у вас учиться!!!

Семь ноток – а сколько эмоций и смысла! 
Способствует музыка ясности мыслей! 
Я Вам благодарна  за Вашу науку, 
Ведь музыка – радость душе, и для слуха! 

Приятна она, и недаром  Вы тоже, 
На музыку очень душою похожи. 
С учителя Днем! Пусть судьба и капризна, 
Но музыка вечно звучит пусть по жизни! 


[img]http://*********net/7360404.gif[/img]

----------


## Маргошик68

Всех коллег, друзей поздравляю с Днём учителя!
[img]http://*********ru/7988727.jpg[/img]

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Всем педагогам поздравление! 
И благодарность за терпение, 
За мудрость и за вдохновение, 
К прекрасному прикосновение! 
Здоровья искренне желаю, 
Чудесных встреч и красоты, 
Искринки радости в глазах 
И исполнения мечты!*

[img]http://*********ru/7944478.jpg[/img]

----------


## faina

Музочка! От души поздравляю с праздником!

[img]http://*********ru/7954708.gif[/img]

----------


## Valesy

*Дорогая Музочка, поздравляю с праздником! С днем Учителя!*

----------


## МУЗОК

[img]http://*********ru/7952280.gif[/img]

----------

Ладога (01.01.2016)

----------


## НСА

Музочка, спасибо большое за твой бесценный труд, за то что делишься с нами.  Столько всего интересного  :Tender: 


[img]http://*********net/7441265.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2015)

----------


## катя 98

*Музочка, с праздником!!!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

[img]http://*********su/6836472.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (23.12.2015)

----------


## faina

Музочка!

----------

МУЗОК (30.12.2015)

----------


## Олюр

*Музочка! С Новым годом! Пусть он будет счастливым, пусть сбудутся все мечты, пусть все твои родные будут здоровы!
Всего тебе доброго! Весёлых и позитивных праздников!!!*  :Yahoo:

----------

МУЗОК (30.12.2015)

----------


## Парина

*Музочка, с Новым годом!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (30.12.2015)

----------


## irinavalalis

Музочка, дорогая! Поздравляю тебя от всей души с новым годом! Желаю тебе в новом году всего-всего только хорошего! Здоровья крепкого, настроения отличного! Пускай все мечты сбудутся!

----------

МУЗОК (30.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК



----------


## Lara

[img]http://*********net/7579113.gif[/img]
*
Я тебе желаю непременно,
Чтобы исполнялись все мечты,
Чтоб везде, всегда и неизменно
Счастлива была, конечно, ты!*

----------

МУЗОК (31.12.2015)

----------


## катя 98

*Дорогая наша Муза!!!! С Новым годом тебя,дорогая! Приходи к нам всем почаще и будем творить благодаря твоей помощи и доброму сердцу! А тебе здоровья, мира, счастья и радости !!!!
Новый год пусть приласкает,
Счастья в жизни принесет,
Пусть надежда согревает,
А судьба пусть бережет!*

----------

МУЗОК (31.12.2015)

----------


## говорушка

Дорогая МУЗОЧКА С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!ЖЕЛАЮ ЗДОРОВЬЯ!СЧАСТЬЯ!

----------

МУЗОК (31.12.2015)

----------


## Лорис

*МУЗА!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!*
[img]http://*********ru/8175191.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2016)

----------


## гномик

Музочка, с наступающим Новым годом!!!Пусть этот Новый год исполнит все желания! Всего самого наилучшего в Новом году!!!
[img]http://*********ru/8146531.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## Раисса

Музынька, с Новым годом тебя, дорогая! Будь счастлива всегда, удачлива во всём, успешна и любима!!!!!!! Пусть все твои желания исполнятся!!!

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## Irina_Irina

*Здравствуйте, Музочка! Огромное спасибо за помощь, поддержку, творчество! Все ваши "находочки, придумочки", пользуются огромным успехом у моих деток!
Поздравляю с чудесными волшебными зимними праздниками! Желаю здоровья, мира и счастья! (Как бы банально это не звучало).
*С огромным уважением  И.М.
[img]http://*********ru/8221082.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## SNAR

*Музочка-волшебница, с Новым годом поздравляю!!! Желаю в новом году повышения зарплаты, удачи в делах, легкости в решении любых вопросов, уважения со стороны коллег и начальства, понимания близких, мира и добра в доме, отдыха сказочного, нужных покупок, побольше времени на досуг и хобби, впечатлений ярких и разных, много положительных эмоций, сил и терпения чтобы на все хватало… И пусть все, что происходит в жизни, приносит радость и вдохновляет на новые подвиги.
*

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## nastiabar

Дорогая, Муза! Поздравляю Вас С Новым годом!!! Всех благ!!!
Улыбки, суета, подарки,
Снежинок белых хоровод...
Сегодня ночь расцветит ярко
Веселый праздник – Новый Год!

Пусть растворятся все печали,
Все, что тревожило, уйдет,
Все, что несбыточным считали,
Пусть, наконец, произойдет!

Пусть невезение кончится,
Не будет больше скуки,
И птица счастья спустится
Доверчиво к вам в руки!

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## vishulaev

МУЗОЧКА, С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!! Счастья, здоровья и всех земных благ!

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Музочка! Поздравляю с Новым годом!!!*
[img]http://*********ru/8218021m.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## Ладога

*Музочка! Поздравляю с Новым годом!*

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## Ketvik

[img]http://*********net/7586295.gif[/img]
*Дорогая Музочка, С Новым Годом!!! Пусть все, о чём мечтаешь — исполнится. И 2016  год принесёт приятные сюрпризы, душевное спокойствие, стабильность,  удачу, счастье, успех!!!!! Спасибо за твою ДОБРОТУ!!! Всегда радуют твои подарочки и всё остальное, чем делишься!!!! Пусть бумерангом возвращается к тебе твоя ДОБРОТА!!!!
Пусть уходящий год уносит,  печаль, заботы, суету,
 Но радость пусть он переносит  и  множит в будущем году.*

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Музочка! С Новым годом!!!

Как долго Новый год мы ждали,
И дни до наступления считали.
И вот пришел он, старому взамен,
Так пусть он станет годом перемен.
Любовь пусть будет светлой и счастливой,
Жизнь интересной, яркой и красивой,
Пусть столько будет радостей в судьбе,
Чтобы самим завидовать себе!*

[img]http://*********ru/8254909.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## elen82

Музочка! С Новым 2016 годом!!!
Принимай от меня поздравления,
В эту новогоднюю ночь!
И гони поскорее сомнения,
И печали гони быстро прочь,
Этот день принесет только радость,
И в делах воцарится успех,
Новый год принесет только счастье,
Его хватит конечно на всех!

----------

Ketvik (06.01.2016), МУЗОК (01.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## Лариса12



----------

МУЗОК (03.01.2016)

----------


## Натали-наташа



----------

МУЗОК (03.01.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

_Музочка! Поздравляю с Новым годом!!!!_
С Новым годом! С новым счастьем!
Пусть подарит этот год
Бурю чувств и море страсти
Да любви водоворот.

Много радостных мгновений,
Сокрушительных побед,
Путешествий, развлечений,
Хруст купюр и звон монет.

Как в шампанском тает пена,
Пусть исчезнет груз забот.
Пусть удачным непременно
Будет весь грядущий год!

Спасибо Вам за помощь! За то, что Вы есть!!!!!!!

----------

Ketvik (06.01.2016), МУЗОК (02.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## восьмушка

Музочка!!! Поздравляю Вас с Новым годом!!!

----------

Ketvik (06.01.2016), МУЗОК (02.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## Valesy

*Музочка, С новым годом!*

----------

Ketvik (06.01.2016), МУЗОК (02.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## vils77

Музочка,  в 2016 году желаю тебе, чтобы было всё по-новому! Новые знакомства, новая работа (и зарплата!), новые впечатления. А всё хорошее, что есть у тебя в жизни, пусть остается по-старому. С праздником!

----------

Ketvik (06.01.2016), МУЗОК (03.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## Левадана

*Музочка, с Новым годом! Пусть в нем будет здоровье, мир, добро, радость и благополучие!*

----------

МУЗОК (03.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

Музочка, счастливого Нового года и светлого Рождества!!!

----------

МУЗОК (03.01.2016)

----------


## solnet

*Музочка! с Новым годом! Пусть этот год будет удачным и счастливым, несмотря на все прогнозы! Здоровья тебе и твоим близким!*

----------

МУЗОК (03.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

С Новым годом!!! И наступающим Рождеством Христовым!!! Спасибо большое за Ваш огромный труд, за Ваш опыт, которым Вы щедро делитесь!!! Творческих успехов, добра, мира, РАДОСТИ, здоровья и всего-всего самого-самого лучшего! С праздниками!!!

----------

МУЗОК (03.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (04.01.2016)

----------


## galy-a



----------

МУЗОК (04.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

*Чудесного нового года, Музочка, с наступающим Рождеством!!! Пусть все удается на "раз, два, три!", как в новогодних сценариях)))) И здоровенькой - будь, пожалуйста!!! Это обязательное условие в новом году!))))*

[img]http://*********ru/8220667.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (06.01.2016)

----------


## восьмушка

Муза!!! Поздравляю с Рождеством!!!

----------

МУЗОК (06.01.2016)

----------


## Lenylya

Музочка! Поздравляю тебя с Рождеством!!! Пусть в твоей жизни будет только радость и удача! Здоровья тебе и счастья!
[img]http://*********ru/8228693.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (06.01.2016)

----------


## окси 777

Музочка, дорогая, с праздником
 [img]http://*********ru/8196966.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (06.01.2016)

----------


## Ладога

*Музочка! Поздравляю с Рождеством!*

----------

МУЗОК (06.01.2016)

----------


## Irina_Irina

*Музочка! Поздравляю с наступившим РОЖДЕСТВОМ! Спасибо за чудесные подарки!*

[img]http://*********ru/8251025.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2016)

----------


## Озма

МУЗОЧКА! ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!

----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2016)

----------


## гномик

МУЗОЧКА, СЧАСТЛИВОГО РОЖДЕСТВА!!!!
[img]http://*********ru/8239779.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Музочка! С Рождеством!!!

Сказкой к нам пришел волшебной
День Рождения Христа –
Праздник радости душевной.
Пусть исполнится мечта,
Пусть все в жизни будет гладко,
Удаются все дела,
Счастья вам, любви, достатка
И душевного тепла!
*

[img]http://*********ru/8253092.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2016)

----------


## хвостик



----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2016)

----------


## vishulaev

Музочка! С Рождеством!

----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2016)

----------


## Ketvik

*Музочка, поздравляю с Рождеством! Сегодня я хочу пожелать вам всего, что есть на свете лучшего и светлого! Пусть в жизни царит любовь, пусть исполняются мечты!  Только представьте все свои мечты — и поверьте в то, что им пришло время осуществиться, наполнив ваши дни радостью, добром и любовью! Пусть на вашем сердце всегда тихонько играет веселая мелодия о том, что вы счастливы!*
[img]http://*********net/7595179.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2016)

----------


## Lara

[img]http://*********net/7573675.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2016)

----------


## olia.kostina

Музочка! Поздравляю с Рождеством!
[IMG]http://*********ru/8200710.gif[/IMG]

----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2016)

----------


## Лариса12



----------

МУЗОК (12.01.2016)

----------


## NikTanechka

*Музочка, дорогая, со Светлым Рождеством!!!
Пусть Ангел-хранитель бережёт тебя!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2016)

----------


## Лариса12



----------

МУЗОК (14.01.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Музочка! С праздником!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/8384503.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (19.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК



----------

aktania (07.03.2016), alla-mus (16.03.2016), Anisoara (06.03.2016), Borkova Pavlovo (06.03.2016), elen82 (06.03.2016), EVGESKA (08.03.2016), faina (06.03.2016), Grosmat (07.03.2016), IRENA100 (09.03.2016), Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), ivano (06.03.2016), jarinka (07.03.2016), Ketvik (06.03.2016), laks_arina (06.03.2016), Lara (06.03.2016), Lempi (06.03.2016), lenik (08.03.2016), lenok_64 (06.03.2016), Lenylya (06.03.2016), LiliyaOdiss (08.03.2016), lipa29 (06.03.2016), Lusik (12.03.2016), MAGIC (07.03.2016), MakaRock (06.03.2016), mara400 (06.03.2016), marih (06.03.2016), MarinaMi (05.03.2016), mila110153 (06.03.2016), mishel61 (12.03.2016), MLV (05.03.2016), mochalova19 (06.03.2016), Muzira (15.03.2016), Natallive (19.02.2017), nezabudka-8s (06.03.2016), Nich Tanya (08.03.2016), NikTanechka (05.03.2016), notka47 (06.03.2016), olga kh (05.03.2016), pet30 (07.03.2016), sima (07.03.2016), Skania (07.03.2016), sky36 (14.03.2016), solnet (13.03.2016), strelka_64 (06.03.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (06.03.2016), tigricadn (06.03.2016), ttanya (06.03.2016), Valenta (05.03.2016), Valesy (09.03.2016), yu-k-a (08.03.2016), ~Марина~ (06.03.2016), Архимаг (05.03.2016), Валентина Андреева (08.03.2016), ВИОЛА ОЗ (05.03.2016), гномик (07.03.2016), Дания (06.03.2016), Екатерина Шваб (06.03.2016), Елена Эрнст (11.03.2016), зулико (06.03.2016), Ирина Ивановна (06.03.2016), Ирина-Ирен (12.03.2016), Ладога (07.03.2016), Лариса Антонова (06.03.2016), Лариса12 (09.03.2016), Левадана (06.03.2016), Лёка61 (10.03.2016), мазурка (06.03.2016), мандаришка (08.03.2016), Маргошик68 (07.03.2016), Марийка-Умница (12.03.2016), Марина ан (06.03.2016), марина гайворонская (13.03.2016), Ната25 (07.03.2016), Натали-наташа (12.03.2016), НСА (05.03.2016), Озма (09.03.2016), ольга коробова (06.03.2016), опал1 (06.03.2016), Парина (07.03.2016), Раисса (05.03.2016), Рыбка (06.03.2016), Светлана - Слоним (06.03.2016), Светлана Богатырева (06.03.2016), Сентябринка (05.03.2016), Тамара 379 (05.03.2016), Татиана 65 (07.03.2016), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (09.03.2016), Тиса (05.03.2016), Удомля (06.03.2016), Урдомчанка (08.03.2016), Фрося (09.03.2016), Шевячок (06.03.2016), ююлю (08.03.2016)

----------


## irinavalalis

Музочка! С праздником весны! Здоровья, счастья, творчества!

----------

МУЗОК (07.03.2016)

----------


## galy-a



----------

МУЗОК (07.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*С наступающим 8 марта ,Муза!*

_Что женщине сегодня пожелать?
Чтоб была счастливою как мать,
Чтоб была любимой как жена,
Чтобы как работница - ценна,
Чтобы дом всегда был полон света,
Чтоб в душе цвело не бабье лето,
А светлая и нежная весна!_

----------

МУЗОК (07.03.2016)

----------


## Irina_Irina

*ДОРОГАЯ МУЗОЧКА! ИСКРЕННЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С 8 МАРТА И МАСЛЕНИЦЕЙ! ЖЕЛАЮ ЗДОРОВЬЯ И ДОБРА! С огромным уважением И.М. 
Спасибо за подарок!*
[img]http://*********ru/8885844.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (07.03.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

Музочка, с масленичной неделей и с 8 Марта!
[img]http://*********ru/8904307.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (07.03.2016)

----------


## Парина

*Музочка, дорогая, поздравляю с 8 марта! Здоровья тебе и благополучия!!!
*

----------

МУЗОК (07.03.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Музочка!*
[img]http://*********ru/8945024m.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (07.03.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Музочка, с весенними праздниками. Пусть рядом будут всегда добрые и  отзывчивые люди. Всех благ!!!!!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (07.03.2016)

----------


## Lenylya

Музочка, дорогая прими мои поздравления с 8 Марта и Масленицей!!! Пусть у тебя будет всё замечательно!
[img]http://*********ru/8959387.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (07.03.2016)

----------


## Людмилая

*Музочка, поздравляю с весенним нежным праздником!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Пусть тюльпаны яркие алеют
И ручьи веселые звенят,
Солнце теплой ласки не жалеет,
Все мечты исполниться спешат!

В этот день волнующий, прекрасный
Только начинается весна!
Пусть мгновенья радости и счастья
Вам в подарок принесет она!*

[img]http://*********ru/8929680.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (07.03.2016)

----------


## мадам

*МУЗОЧКА!
*[img]http://*********su/7140655m.jpg[/img]
*"Тюльпанов запах, звон капели —
Пусть будет все как Вы хотели.
Подарки, комплименты, радость,
Чтоб счастье чаще в дом стучалось!"*

----------

МУЗОК (07.03.2016)

----------


## гномик

Музочка,  с самым весенним, радостным и долгожданным праздником! Счастья, радости, везения и  удача  пусть сопутствует  во всем!С весной!!!

[img]http://*********ru/8957356.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## Натали-наташа

*Музочка, с самым светлым праздником Весны!!!!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Музочка! С праздником Весны!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/8928703.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Музочка! С праздником весенним поздравляю я тебя!_

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## Лариса12



----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## Оля Алешина

[img]http://*********ru/8949196m.png[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/8970703m.png[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## yuzef



----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## говорушка

Уважаемая Муза,с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!
[img]http://*********ru/8935872.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## Лорис

*Муза, с весенним праздником поздравляю!*
[img]http://*********ru/8934850.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## yuzef



----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## SNAR

*Музочка, поздравляю тебя с праздником Весны, Ласки, Внимания, с праздником Женского Обаяния. Желаю счастья, любви, благополучия.*

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## ~Марина~

*С праздником, Музочка!* :Vishenka 33:

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## Озма

МУЗОЧКА! ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ВЕСЕННИМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВЕСНЫ! ЛЮБВИ, СЧАСТЬЯ, ДОБРА И ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ!!!

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## vils77

*Дорогая Музочка, принимай поздравления!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## Олюр

*Музочка, с праздником! Пришла, постучалась, хозяйки нет дома! 
Оставляю на пороге цветы и подарки  для тебя. Будь здорова и счастлива!*

 :018:  :007:  :007:  :007:  :029:

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## Елена М

*Музочка! С праздником! Вдохновения! Любви! Радости! Счастья!*
[img]http://*********ru/8964598m.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## Ладога

*Музочка!*

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## ВесСнушка

*Музочка, с праздниками весенними тебя, дорогая, успехов, удачи, заботы и любви!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/8957223.jpg[/IMG]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## vishulaev

Музочка, с праздником!

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## Valesy

*Дорогая Музочка, с праздником!*

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## МУРЁНКА

*МУЗОК*, 

* МУЗОЧКА!!! Сердечно поздравляю тебя с нашим замечательным праздником, который как и день рождения только раз в году!  Здоровья, творческих успехов и всего самого,самого доброго и светлого* 


https://yadi.sk/i/0pBLb7aYpz5FL
_ С уважением_

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2016)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Дорогая  Музочка!!! Здравствуйте! Извините, пожалуйста, что поздно, но это лучше, чем никогда. Поздравляю Вас с наступлением весны!!! 
Хочу сказать огро-о-омное спасибо за Ваше творчество, за то, что так щедро с нами делитесь. В этом году, просматривая Ваши материалы к 8 марта, вдохновилась "Котятами-поварятами". Одна воспитатель-энтузиаст сшила нам костюмы и мы поставили "Котят" на утренниках в старших группах. Спасибо Вам!!!
[img]http://*********ru/9064666m.jpg[/img]
Ну а игра "Со стёклышками" или "Смотри-гляжу!", которую я тоже подсмотрела у Вас, так понравилась ребятам с первого раза!!! А после утренника заведующая особо подчеркнула именно этот номер, очень ей понравилась игра!!! Правда играли мы с конфетками.
[img]http://*********ru/9074909m.jpg[/img]
Счастливые дети - счастливые взрослые! Спасибо Вам огромное ещё раз!!!

----------

МУЗОК (20.03.2016), Олюр (24.03.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*Муза!Поздравляю с Вербным воскресеньем!
Пусть удача вам благоволит,
И здоровье, множась ежедневно,
Жизненные силы укрепит.

Пусть Господь своей всевышней волей
Отведет невзгоды, грусть и страх.
Пусть тепло от праздника большого
Отразится светлым лучиком в глазах.
*

----------

МУЗОК (24.04.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

*Музочка! С Вербным Воскресеньем!*

----------

МУЗОК (24.04.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

Музочка, с Праздником!
[img]http://*********ru/9473785.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (24.04.2016)

----------


## Натали-наташа



----------

МУЗОК (24.04.2016)

----------


## гномик

Музочка, с Праздником!
[img]http://*********ru/9477652.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (24.04.2016)

----------


## Ладога

* Музочка! С праздником!*

----------

МУЗОК (24.04.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Музочка! С праздником!!!*

*С Вербным Воскресеньем поздравляю,
Крепкого здоровья вам желаю,
Радости, любви, благословения,
А в делах удачи и везения!*

[img]http://*********ru/9457193.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (24.04.2016)

----------


## Lenylya

Музочка, с праздником!

[img]http://*********ru/9489989.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (25.04.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Музочка! Поздравляю -
_

----------

МУЗОК (25.04.2016)

----------


## говорушка

УВАЖАЕМАЯ МУЗА С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!
[img]http://*********ru/9595337.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.05.2016)

----------


## Irina_Irina

*Дорогая, Музочка! С прекрасными весенними праздниками! От души желаю ЗДОРОВЬЯ И СЧАСТЬЯ! С огромным уважением И.М.*
[img]http://*********ru/9575886m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/9572814m.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.05.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*МУЗОЧКА, С ПАСХОЙ!!!!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (01.05.2016)

----------


## гномик

Музочка, От всего сердца поздравляю Вас со Светлым Христовым воскресением - с Пасхой! Желаю, чтобы этот светлый день стал для Вас и ваших близких началом новой, радостной и счастливой жизни! Пусть вместе с праздником в ваш дом войдет добро, мир и любовь!
[img]http://*********ru/9569748.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.05.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛA

_Дорогая, Музочка! Примите мои искренние поздравления с Праздником Пасхи!
Желаю в день пасхальный Вам
Я всевозможных наслаждений,
Поверить истинным друзьям 
И отказаться от сомнений.

Чтобы тепло в ваш дом вошло,
Чтобы во всех делах везло.
Везенья – радостей без бед,
И разных жизненных побед!
_

[img]http://*********net/8120378.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.05.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Музочка! С Пасхой тебя поздравляю! Со светлым Христовым воскресеньем!_

----------

МУЗОК (01.05.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Музочка! С праздником!!!
Христос воистину воскрес!
В прекрасный, светлый праздник Пасхи,
Пусть будет мир полон чудес,
Добра, любви, тепла и ласки!

Пускай все добрые желания
Воплощает Господь в быль,
А все печали и страдания
Развеет по ветру, как пыль!*

[img]http://*********ru/9606456.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.05.2016)

----------


## Натали-наташа

*Музочка, солнышко, С Праздником!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (01.05.2016)

----------


## EVGESKA

Музочка! Поздравляю с праздником!

[img]http://*********ru/9655358.png[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (08.05.2016)

----------


## Натали-наташа



----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## Оля Алешина



----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## Irina_Irina

*ДОРОГАЯ МУЗОЧКА! С ВЕЛИКИМ ДНЕМ! МИРА И СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ И ВАШИМ БЛИЗКИМ!*
[img]http://*********ru/9684091.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## vishulaev



----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## гномик

МУЗОЧКА, С ВЕЛИКИМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!

День Победы памятный и горький.
День Победы — праздник на века!
Ветеранам вместе поклонимся.
Вам «спасибо» говорит страна.

Выстояли. Сберегли. Навеки память
Всем, кто не дошел и не дожил,
Тем же, кто сегодня рядом с нами,
Всем — тепла родных и много сил!
[img]http://*********ru/9696375.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Музочка! Поздравляю!!!
С Победой – святой, долгожданной, прекрасной!
И с небом безоблачным, мирным и ясным!
Подумай, как сладостна мирная жизнь,
И майскому солнцу тепло улыбнись!*

[img]http://*********ru/9664404m.png[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## SvetaH

Музочка, с Великим Праздником тебя!

----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## Татиана 65

*Муза, с днем Победы!*
[img]http://*********ru/9665465.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## эллона

Музочка! Поздравляю с праздником!

http://*********ru/9696225.jpg

----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## гномик

*Дорогая  Музочка ! От всей души поздравляю Вас с днём рождения!  Пусть солнце светит ярко, пусть небо будет голубым, пусть в вашем доме будет мир, покой, любовь и радость! Будьте здоровы и счастливы!*

[img]http://*********ru/9913704.gif[/img]
Сегодня – май, сегодня День рожденья!


На транспаранте радуги весенней

Прими от нас и мая поздравленья!

Любви, успехов, счастья, вдохновенья!

Желаний сбывшихся без промедленья!

Преград успешного преодоленья!

Мечте любой удачи в воплощенье!

Богатству, славе в плюс приумноженья
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qixsDXtvNqU

----------

МУЗОК (29.05.2016)

----------


## Lara

[img]http://*********net/8160139.gif[/img]
*
С Днем рождения, родная!
От души тебе желаю
Миллион счастливых дней,
Верных, преданных друзей.
Чтоб мечты твои сбывались,
Чтобы двери открывались
Все, в которые стучишь.
И от счастья только лишь
Чтоб глаза твои блестели.
Не грусти, что пролетели
Нашей юности года.
Знаю точно: никогда
Тебя старость не коснется.
Ты ведь яркая, как солнце!
Бесконечны и бескрайни
Твои шарм и обаянье.
Будь же ты хранима Богом!
И твоей судьбы дорогу
Освещает пусть всегда
Путеводная звезда.*

----------

МУЗОК (29.05.2016)

----------


## SNAR

*Дорогая, Музочка, прими мои поздравления! День Рождения - это отличный повод ещё раз ощутить как чудесна и неповторима жизнь! Пусть каждый новый день будет приятным сюрпризом и сбудутся все мечты!!!
*

----------

МУЗОК (29.05.2016)

----------


## эллона

МУЗОЧКА!!! Сердечно поздравляю вас с  Днем рождения! Здоровья, творческих успехов и всего самого,самого доброго и светлого!

----------

МУЗОК (29.05.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Музочка! Поздравляю с днем рождения!!!

Каждый день оставайся счастливой,
И встречай ты с улыбкой рассвет.
Пусть за руку ведет Ангел милый,
Охраняя от горя и бед.*

[img]http://*********ru/9954434.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (29.05.2016)

----------


## NikTanechka

*Музочка, дорогой наш человек, с Днём рождения!
Пусть каждый твой день начинается с приятного сюрприза!
Пусть рядом всегда будут твои близкие и Ангел-хранитель!*

----------

МУЗОК (29.05.2016)

----------


## Людмилая

*Музочка, дорогая, с Днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Пусть тебе всегда сопутствует радость и удача, будет неиссякаемым здоровье и вдохновенье и просто бесконечного счастья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/9908374.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (29.05.2016)

----------


## Valesy

*Дорогая Музочка, от всей души поздравляю С днем рождения!!!

Тебе желаю в день рожденья
Приятных, радостных хлопот!
Искрится в доме пусть веселье
И будет счастье круглый год!*



*Желаю здоровья и бодрости,
Красоты и молодости,
Любви и нежности,
Доброты и верности!*

----------

МУЗОК (29.05.2016)

----------


## Lenylya

Музочка! С Днём Рождения!!!
  [img]http://*********ru/9921731.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (29.05.2016)

----------


## Valenta

Ах, ай-яй-яй! Ведь чуть не опоздала,
Поздравить, Музочка, тебя! Не знала,
Что на границе лета и весны,
На белый свет явилась ты.
[img]http://*********ru/9910492m.jpg[/img]

----------

olga kh (29.05.2016), МУЗОК (29.05.2016)

----------


## Ладога

*Музочка! Поздравляю!*

----------

МУЗОК (29.05.2016)

----------


## olga kh

*И я пришла, а день прошел(( Не очень это хорошо,
Но поздравляю от души!!! Ведь, правда, розы хороши?
Ты даришь, Муза, добрый свет! Придешь на помощь, дашь совет...
Привет сердечный шлю тебе! Так благодарна я судьбе,
За то, что вместе - день за днем - мы здесь на форуме живем)))
Здоровья, радости, добра! И в честь твою - УРА! УРАААААА!!!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (29.05.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Муза с Днем рождения!
Так живи, словно добрый май,
Словно май, ты благоухай,
Пей, хмелея, его дожди,
Знай, что жизнь еще впереди!

Играют фанфары, стучат барабаны,
Охрип телефон от звонков.
Сегодня придут, и, конечно, поздравят,
Подарков подарят, цветов.
Пусть радость приходит не только лишь в праздник,
Пусть счастье сияет всегда.
Пусть жизнь бьет фонтаном, гремит океаном,
Клокочет от страсти. Ура!
[img]http://*********ru/9912556.jpg[/img]



> И я пришла, а день прошел


_Оля и я пришел и день прошел, - значит с последнего финальная часть, торт..._

----------

МУЗОК (29.05.2016)

----------


## myzic

*Муза с Днем рождения!*

*Будьте здоровы и счастливы!*

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2016)

----------


## vishulaev

Музочка! С Днём Рождения!!!

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2016)

----------


## Лорис

_ЛУЧШЕ ПОЗДНО!
МУЗА! ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
ПУСТЬ У ТЕБЯ ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!_
[img]http://*********ru/9957280.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2016)

----------


## Елена М

*Музочка! Прими еще поздравление от опоздавшей! С Днем рожденья, с Днем варенья! Всех желаний исполненья!*
[img]http://*********ru/9936804.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2016)

----------


## Irina_Irina

*Музочка! От всей души поздравляю с днем рождения! Здоровья, удачи во всем!*

[img]http://*********ru/9937554.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (31.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 


[img]http://*********ru/10013045m.jpg[/img]


[img]http://*********ru/10013045.jpg[/img]

----------

Anisoara (03.06.2016), Grosmat (13.06.2016), Lenylya (03.06.2016), mishel61 (03.08.2016), mochalova19 (03.06.2016), NikTanechka (03.06.2016), Skania (03.06.2016), SNAR (05.06.2016), гномик (03.06.2016), Ладога (03.06.2016), Левадана (03.06.2016), Людмилая (04.06.2016), мадам (03.06.2016), МУРЁНКА (19.06.2016), Юлия Оскар (25.07.2016)

----------


## Ладога

*Музочка! Спасибо тебе! Как будто все вместе собрались за виртуальным столом!* :Party:

----------

МУЗОК (03.06.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

Музочка, тебе СПАСИБО! Такой замечательный коллаж!!! Бокал за тебя!
Счастья, здоровья, благополучия!!!

----------

МУЗОК (03.06.2016)

----------


## эллона

> С благодарностью и любовью! Всем СПАСИБО!!! Ваша Муза


Как классно придумано!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (03.06.2016)

----------


## Lenylya

Спасибо, Музочка! Оригинально! Здоровья тебе и всех благ!!!

----------

olga kh (03.06.2016), МУЗОК (03.06.2016)

----------


## Лорис

ПРЕКРАСНЫЙ КОЛЛАЖ, Муза! СПАСИБО!

----------

olga kh (03.06.2016), МУЗОК (03.06.2016), Олюр (21.06.2016)

----------


## laratet

*Музочка! С праздником!
Пусть этот день принесёт Вам радость, а душа наполнится только светлыми чувствами! 
Здоровья Вам и всем Вашим близким!*

----------

МУЗОК (19.06.2016)

----------


## эллона

Уважаемая Музочка! Поздравляю со светлым православным праздником — Троицей!
[img]http://*********ru/10159297.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (19.06.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> Ах, ай-яй-яй! Ведь чуть не опоздала,
> Поздравить, Музочка, тебя! Не знала,
> Что на границе лета и весны,
> На белый свет явилась ты.


_Вот так и я! Ах, ай-яй-яй! Чуточек опоздала,  
Пусть через 20 дней, но всё ж,
Про это я узнала!
Будь здорова, дорогая!!!_

 :018:  :061:  :042:

----------

МУЗОК (21.06.2016)

----------


## окси 777

Музочка, какой чудесный коллаж. Действительно БОЛЬШАЯ СЕМЬЯ. К сожалению из-за проблем тоже опоздала.

----------

МУЗОК (03.07.2016)

----------


## восьмушка



----------

МУЗОК (01.09.2016)

----------


## буссоница

Дорогая Муза!  С днём Знаний поздравляю!Творческих  успехов и хороших деток!!!

----------

МУЗОК (01.09.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Музочка! С праздником!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/11203302m.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.09.2016)

----------


## vishulaev

*Музочка! С праздником!*

----------

МУЗОК (02.09.2016)

----------


## Олюр

*С Днем дошкольного работника, Музочка!
Счастья, удачи, успехов!
Будь здорова, подруга!*

 :007:  :007:  :007:

----------

МУЗОК (26.09.2016)

----------


## vishulaev



----------

МУЗОК (27.09.2016)

----------


## Tania-112a

Дорогая, Муза!!!! От всей души поздравляю вас с днем дошкольного работника. И это не просто праздник, это НАША ЖИЗНЬ. Изо дня в день вы дарите радость всем, кто с вами знаком, хоть и заочно, на страницах нашего родного форума. Я вам очень благодарна, что своим творчеством, вы помогаете нам и нашим детям.  Хочется работать и работать. Спасибо за заботу о нас. Да, именно за заботу.Потому что, только заботливый человек, так направит по страницам своей темы, так все разжует, где что находится, где найти нужный материал и т.д. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!
Отдельное спасибо за клип "Мы детям дарим радость". 
Еще раз, с праздником!!!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (27.09.2016)

----------


## эллона

Уважаемая Музочка!!!!! Поздравляю с днем дошкольного работника!!!!!

Ваш труд благороден, в почете всегда.
Счастливыми будут пусть ваши года.
И детский, заливистый, радостный смех
Пускай вам приносит удачу, успех.
[img]http://*********ru/11573223.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (27.09.2016)

----------


## Людмилая

Музочка, дорогая, с праздником тебя!!!!Пусть профессия приносит радость и удовольствие!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Благополучия и удачи!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[img]http://*********ru/11568112.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (27.09.2016)

----------


## гномик

Музочка! Поздравляю с праздником! 
[img]http://*********ru/11594539.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (27.09.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Музочка, с праздником!!!*

*День сегодня необычный,
День работников садов,
Всех коллег я поздравляю
С днем ответственных трудов.
Вам здоровья пожелаю,
Мира, радости, любви,
И цветов самых прекрасных,
Чтобы целый год цвели,
А еще активной жизни,
Творчества и доброты,
Чтоб работалось отлично
И сбывались все мечты!
*
[img]http://*********ru/11593489.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (27.09.2016)

----------


## olga kh

*Музочка - самая настоящая музыкальная Фея и наша муза))))) Хранительница нашего музыкального очага, нашего музыкального домика) Поздравляю тебя с нашими профессиональными праздниками! Вдохновения всегдашнего, творчества, рождения новых идей - всего, что радует в профессии! И, конечно, совершено земного, нужного в жизни - здоровья, радости и счастья!!! Пусть каждый новый день удивляет и ведет к следующему, и дальше, дальше - только с Добром и Отличным настроением!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (01.10.2016), Олюр (28.11.2016)

----------


## эллона

[img]http://*********ru/11661221.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.10.2016)

----------


## vishulaev



----------

МУЗОК (05.10.2016)

----------


## irinavalalis

> Музочка! Поздравляю с Днем матери!!!


А я тоже присоединяюсь! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------

МУЗОК (27.11.2016), Олюр (28.11.2016)

----------


## Людмилая

Музочка, с наступающим Новым годом!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
От души сейчас Вас поздравляю.
Принесет он пускай лишь добро Вам,
Волшебство самых светлых мгновений,
Счастье, радость, удачу, здоровье,
Чудеса и во всём вдохновение.

[img]http://*********net/8720481.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (29.12.2016)

----------


## Олюр

*Музочка!
С Новым годом, с новым счастьем!
Здоровья и удачи!*

 :011:  :021:  :011:

----------

МУЗОК (29.12.2016)

----------


## эллона

Музочка! Поздравляю с Новым годом! Снег пушистый за окном, Приглашает праздник в дом. НОВЫЙ ГОД уже спешит, ДЕД МОРОЗ в санях сидит. Бой часов сердца наполнит И желания исполнит!!!

----------

МУЗОК (30.12.2016)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Дорогая Музочка! С Новым годом и Рождеством Христовым!!!
Огромная Вам благодарность за Ваши непрестанные труды во благо всех нас! Всего Вам доброго!!!

----------

МУЗОК (30.12.2016)

----------


## SNAR

*Дорогая, Музочка - Волшебница, с Наступающим тебя Новым годом!!! Пусть элегантный и красивый огненный Петух принесет тебе энергию для достижения самых высоких целей и раскрасит жизнь яркими красками! Пусть твои родные и близкие будут здоровы и счастливы! Желаю мира и радости души, крепости тела и ясности ума! Красоты и обожания, теплоты и понимания, счастья на целый год и на всю жизнь! 
*

----------

МУЗОК (31.12.2016)

----------


## Lenylya

Музочка, волшебница и помощница! С Новым годом! Пусть он будет успешным , принесет много радости, удачи и здоровья!
[img]http://*********ru/12544246.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (31.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

* Муза,дорогая,с наступающим Новым годом!*

[img]http://*********net/8737775.gif[/img]
[img]http://*********net/8728559.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (31.12.2016)

----------


## говорушка

МУЗОЧКА,
[img]http://*********ru/12522517.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (31.12.2016)

----------


## гномик

МУЗОЧКА, 
С Новым годом наступающим!
Пусть он будет потрясающим:
Щедрым, плодородным, искренним
И финансами насыщенным.

[img]http://*********ru/12555286.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (31.12.2016)

----------


## lenik

_Музочка! С Новым годом!!!_
[img]http://*********net/8778740m.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (31.12.2016)

----------


## Натали-наташа

* Музочка,прими самые наилучшие пожелания в Новом Году!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (31.12.2016)

----------


## Озма

МУЗОЧКА, С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!

----------

МУЗОК (31.12.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

Музочка, с Новым годом! Здоровья, благополучия, счастья и всего самого-самого лучшего! Спасибо тебе за всё!!!
[img]http://*********net/8731397.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

*Музочка! С Новым годом!*

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2017)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Музочка, с Новым годом!!!!!!! Душевного тепла, верных друзей, крепкого здоровья!!!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2017)

----------


## Lara

[img]http://*********net/8759058.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2017)

----------


## Парина

*Дорогая Музочка, настоящая МУЗА для всех нас! Поздравляю тебе я Новым годом! Всего самого наилучшего тебе и твоим близким!*

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2017)

----------


## Ketvik

Музочка, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!      [img]http://*********net/8761134.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2017)

----------


## solnet

*Дорогая Музочка!!!! Поздравляю с праздником, с Новым Годом!!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/12559464m.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2017)

----------


## ttanya

_Музочка!_

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2017)

----------


## galy-a



----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2017)

----------


## Irina Sirin

*ДОРОГАЯ МУЗОЧКА, С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (01.01.2017)

----------


## Valenta

Дорогая Музочка!
[img]http://*********ru/12537739m.jpg[/img]
Здоровья! Благополучия! Перемен к лучшему!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (02.01.2017)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

Музочка, дорогая! 
От всей души поздравляю тебя
с  Новым Годом, и этой зимою,
Пусть случится с тобой волшебство!
Когда кружа'т снежинки над землею,
И нет красивей в мире ничего!  :Tender:

----------

МУЗОК (02.01.2017)

----------


## irinavalalis

Музочка! С новым годом! Здоровья, радости!

----------

МУЗОК (04.01.2017)

----------


## восьмушка

Музочка! С Новым 2017 годом!!!

----------

МУЗОК (05.01.2017)

----------


## notka75

Музочка! С Новым годом и Рождеством!

----------

МУЗОК (06.01.2017)

----------


## мадам

*Музочка, сердечно поздравляю Вас* [img]http://*********su/7554940m.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (06.01.2017)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Музочка, со светлым, добрым ДНЕМ  -*

----------

МУЗОК (06.01.2017)

----------


## faina

Уважаемая. дорогая. добрая. щедрая Музочка! 
[img]http://*********ru/12520009.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (06.01.2017)

----------


## galy-a



----------

МУЗОК (06.01.2017)

----------


## olga kh

*Музочка!!! С наступившим Новым годом и, вот-вот уже входящим Рождеством!!! Мира, счастья, здоровья желаю тебе - неутомимой труженице, выручалочке, помощнице, подсказчице)) Пусть все хорошо складывается у тебя, не тревожат душу проблемы. А если уж суждено им иметь место, пусть будут решаемыми) Все хорошо и славно! С праздничными днями, наполненными таинства и волшебства!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (06.01.2017)

----------


## катя 98



----------

МУЗОК (06.01.2017)

----------


## Олюр

*Музочка, дружочек! С Рождеством Христовым!
Веры, Надежды, Любви, Добра!*

----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2017)

----------


## говорушка

МУЗОЧКА,с Праздником!Счастья.добра!!

----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2017)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*Музочка! Добрая и отзывчивая наша помощница!
От всей души поздравляю с этим светлым праздником!!
Пусть свет Рождества будет помогать тебе весь следующий год!!!
*

----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2017)

----------


## Раисса

Музынька, милая и дорогая, с Рождеством тебя!!!! Будь счастлива, здорова, благополучна во всём, а всё то, что тобой задумано обязательно сбудется (я узнавала)))!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2017)

----------


## восьмушка

Музочка, поздравляю с праздником!!!
Храни, Господь, друзей и близких 
От злых людей, поступков низких.
Дари им мудрость и здоровье,
Путь освещай своей любовью!
С Рождеством Христовым!

----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2017)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Дорогая Музочка! С светлым праздником Рождества Христова!!! Пусть чудеса почаще стучатся в Ваш дом!

----------

МУЗОК (07.01.2017)

----------


## faina

Дорогая Музочка! От всей души поздравляю с праздником весны!

----------

МУЗОК (07.03.2017)

----------


## notka75

Дорогая Музочка, с праздником!

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## Парина

Музочка, с праздником тебя, дорогая ты наша!

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Муза, с праздником! Спасибо за теплый прием в вашем домике! Спасибо за отзывчивость и помощь.

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## гномик

Музочка, с  весенним праздником! 
[img]http://*********ru/13130480.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Музочка! Поздравляю с весенним праздником! Желаю, чтобы с первым весенним ветерком на душе стало свежее, легче, теплее, а первый весенний лучик принёс радость!

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## galy-a



----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## Лариса12

Дорогая Музочка!  С праздником!

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## Людмилая

*Музочка, дорогая, поздравляю с прекрасным женским днем 8 Марта!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

[img]http://*********net/8983076.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

*Музочка дорогая, с Днём 8 Марта!!!*
[img]http://*********net/8994343.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## lenik

*Музочка! С праздником!!!*

[img]http://*********net/9015844m.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## восьмушка

*Дорогая Музочка! С чудесным женским праздником Красоты, Весны и Любви! В этот очаровательный день хочется пожелать: невероятно позитивного ощущения от радостных новостей, сказочного головокружения - от взаимной любви, затаившегося дыхания - от счастья и сладострастного удивления - от исполнения желаний!*

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## vishulaev



----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## Татиана 65

*Муза!*

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## Озма

ДОРОГАЯ МУЗОЧКА! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ! ЛЮБВИ,СЧАСТЬЯ, ДОБРА!!!

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## лариса61

Музочка с праздником тебя, чудесный и доброй души человек!Пусть счастье принесет весна,
Жизнь будет радости полна,
Чтоб все заветные мечты
Легко осуществляла ты!

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## SNAR

*Музочка, поздравляю с новой, яркой, долгожданной Весной! Поздравляю с 8 марта! Это удивительный день, такой теплый и волшебный. Пусть же он всегда будет таким приятным. Пусть всегда окружают милые люди. Пусть всегда будут те, кто не равнодушен. Желаю чтобы рядом всегда были те, кто бы хотел тебя поздравить. Желаю радостных феерических эмоций в этот праздник и море цветов!*

[img]http://*********net/9002560.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********ru/13181322.jpg[/IMG]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## ttanya

_Музочка! С праздником!!!_
[IMG][img]http://*********ru/13202819m.gif[/img][/IMG]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## Натали-наташа

*Музочка, прими самые искренние и тёплые пожелания в этот тёплый, весенний денёк. С праздником!!!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## Lenylya

Музочка, дорогая! От всей души поздравляю тебя с первым весенним праздником! 
[img]http://*********ru/13197753.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## Олюр

*Музочка, с 8 Марта тебя, дорогая!
Здоровья, счастья, удачи и везения!
Всего доброго!*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/13154878m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## irinavalalis

Музочка, поздравляю тебя с праздником! Здоровья и радости, дорогой ты наш человек!

----------

МУЗОК (08.03.2017)

----------


## восьмушка

Музочка! С праздником Светлой Пасхи!
Пусть удача идет впереди,
Дарит мир только яркие краски,
Пусть ничто не стоит на пути
В светлый праздник божественной Пасхи!

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## Лариса12

Дорогая Муза! С праздником!

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## nastiabar

Дорогая Муза с праздником Весны, Мира и Труда!!!
На деревьях сирень расцвела..
И запели весёлые птицы!
Пусть не станет тревоги и зла...
И улыбками светятся лица!!!

----------

na4a (05.05.2017), МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## СИБИРОЧКА

Музочка! С Днем Победы! Возвращайся скорее!!! Мы все тебя ждем!!!!!!!  

[IMG]http://*********ru/13958589m.gif[/IMG]

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Дорогая Музочка! Поздравляю!*
*День рождения - это чистый лист, новая глава жизни, полная волшебных ожиданий и светлых надежд... Так пусть же все они исполнятся - каждая твоя мечта, каждое твое желание! Крепкого тебе здоровья, удачи и благополучия!!*

[img]http://*********ru/14161386.gif[/img]
*Музочка, мы тебя очень любим, ждём и верим, что ты вернёшься! Форум Ин-Ку с тобой навсегда!* :Oj:

----------

Lara (29.05.2017), olga kh (29.05.2017), МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## мадам

*Музочка, дорогая!*

----------

Lara (29.05.2017), olga kh (29.05.2017), МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## olga kh

*Ну, пожалуйста, пожалуйста!.. Услышь нас и загляни в свой домик, Музочка!!! Тебя очень не хватает(
Поздравляю тебя с твоим днем! Очень надеюсь, что все в твоей жизни светло и душевно, пусть даже без нас...
Здоровья тебе, радостных дней! Забот приятных, хлопот домашних, когда все родные - рядом, понимают с одного только взгляда, теплых поздравлений за столом и песен!.. И вдруг, именно сегодня, или - завтра - ты снова появишься здесь и скажешь: "Здравствуйте! Я снова с вами!.."*

----------

Lara (29.05.2017), nezabudka-8s (29.05.2017), МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## Лорис

*МУЗА!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕБЯ С ДНЁМ ТВОЕГО РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Тебе желаю море счастья,
Улыбок, солнца и тепла.
Чтоб жизнь была еще прекрасней,
Не знать печали никогда!

Пусть в доме будет только радость,
Уют, достаток и покой.
Друзья, родные будут рядом,
Беда обходит стороной!

Здоровья крепкого желаю
И легких жизненных дорог.
И пусть всегда, благословляя,
Тебя хранит твой ангелок!
*
[img]http://*********net/9335747m.gif[/img]

----------

Lara (29.05.2017), МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## ВесСнушка

_Дорогая Музочка! Поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!
Прекрасная женщина, Бога творение,
Празднуешь ты свой день рождения.
Что пожелать? Чтоб была ты любима,
Чтоб проходили несчастия мимо,
Чтобы была ты всегда королевой,
Чтобы душа никогда не болела.
Пусть всегда рядом будут друзья,
Пусть крепкой всегда твоя будет семья,
Работа пусть деньги и радость приносит.
Пусть сбудется всё, чего сердце попросит._

_Музочка, милая, отзовись. Мы все очень-очень соскучились..._

----------

Lara (29.05.2017), МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## Lenylya

Дорогая Музочка! Поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!!!
[img]http://*********ru/14173542.jpg[/img]

----------

Lara (29.05.2017), МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## NikTanechka

*Музочка, драгоценная наша пропажа,
с Днём рождения!
Как же так!? Твой День рождения без тебя?!
Я тебе желаю здоровья, благополучия,
и конечно же, возвращения в родные пенаты.*

----------

Lara (29.05.2017), olga kh (29.05.2017), МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## гномик

Музочка! Поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!!!
Желаю крепкого здоровья, удачи, благополучия, добра, радости,  счастья, хорошего настроения, улыбок, ярких впечатлений. Пусть тепло и уют всегда наполняют твой дом, пусть солнечный свет согревает в любую погоду, а желания исполняются при одной мысли о них.
[img]http://*********ru/14186666.gif[/img]

----------

Lara (29.05.2017), olga kh (29.05.2017), МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## Lara

*Музочка! 
Дорогая! 
С Днём Рождения!* 

[img]http://*********ru/14217376.jpg[/img]

----------

olga kh (29.05.2017), МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## lenik

*Музочка! Поздравляю с нашим профессиональным праздником!!!*
[img]http://*********net/9970376m.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## mara400

Случайно забрела в тему. Очень часто вспоминаю Музу. Очень. Каждый раз смотрю в ее профиль и проверяю дату ее последнего появления в беседке - март. А вдруг, вернулась? Жаль, очень жаль. Если ты нас читаешь, возвращайся, пожалуйста. Тебя катастрофически не хватает, всегда поражалась твоим профессионализмом, терпением и спокойствием. Простите, модераторы, за крик души, скорее за боль души, давно хотела высказаться. Музочка, мы тебя любим и верим, что ты вернешься!

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (09.10.2017), Ketvik (07.01.2018), Lara (08.10.2017), nezabudka-8s (08.10.2017), ВесСнушка (18.11.2017), Лариса Антонова (08.10.2017), Лорис (08.10.2017), МУЗОК (30.05.2019), Парина (09.10.2017), Раисса (31.05.2019)

----------


## Лорис

> Музочка, мы тебя любим и верим, что ты вернешься!


Полностью поддерживаю.
Музочка, возвращайся.

----------

Lara (08.10.2017), Lenylya (25.10.2017), mara400 (08.10.2017), ВесСнушка (18.11.2017), Лариса Антонова (08.10.2017), МУЗОК (30.05.2019), эллона (08.10.2017)

----------


## эллона

Музочка! С Наступающим Новым годом! Здоровья и счастья!
Дружбы крепкой, любви настоящей!
Самых радужных в жизни мгновений,
Позитивных всегда впечатлений!
Пусть жизнь будет щедра и прекрасна,
Пусть войдет в нее светлая сказка,
Пусть добро только вас окружает,
И чудесной мечтой окрыляет!
8161888.gif

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## Татиана 65

*Музочка!*

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## мадам

*Музочка, с Новым годом!*

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## Ледок

*МУЗОЧКА! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!*

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## гномик

МУЗОЧКА! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## vishulaev



----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## ВалерияВ

Музочка!

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## olga kh

*Музочка, с Новым годом тебя!!! А вдруг ты снова заглянешь сюда и останешься?..*

----------

Ketvik (07.01.2018), МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## Ketvik

*С Рождеством Христовым!
Будьте все здоровы,
Свет рождественской звезды,
Пусть хранит вас от беды!
Добрый  Ангел-хранитель пусть укрывает вас своей заботой!
И пускай ваша творческая мастерская  на  ИН-КУ  будет наполнена уютом, любовью, пониманием и  творческой энергией!*

----------

olga kh (07.01.2018), МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## Ледок

*МУЗОЧКА, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!*

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## эллона

Музочка! Примите поздравленья в Рождество.
Пусть в вашей жизни чудо приключится,
Пусть радость, вдохновенье и добро
Сумеют в вашем доме поселиться.
579561375.gif

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## Ледок

_МУЗОЧКА! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!_

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## гунька

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lopg-sqFqx4&t=84s


УРРААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Музочка вернулась!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (простите за флуд, не удержалась, очень рада возвращению!!!)

----------

МУЗОК (31.05.2019), Парина (31.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Теперь я точно знаю, - Муза вернулась.
С возвращением Музочка! 

Мы не можем по-другому...
Человек всегда возвращается туда, где его ждут, понимают и любят.
Мы тебя любим!
Человек всегда возвращается туда, где ему хорошо...

----------

Irina Sirin (02.07.2019), laks_arina (31.05.2019), МУЗОК (31.05.2019), Наталья0405 (23.01.2022)

----------


## elen82

Привет, моя дорогая!!! Так рада тебя видеть!!! Мы очень скучали!

----------

МУЗОК (31.05.2019)

----------


## mochalova19

Ура!!! Музочка дорогая, мы тебя очень любим!!! Как здорово, что ты снова с нами!!! Не пропадай, пожалуйста!!!

----------

МУЗОК (31.05.2019)

----------


## Раисса

Музынька, нет слов, как я рада, что ты снова здесь - ДОМА!!!!!!!! Поздравила тебя в беседке сегодня, а 29 с щемящей грустью вспомнила о тебе....Ты очень-очень светлый человек, всегда рядом, всегда спешишь помочь, о таких-то и говорят - НЕЗАМЕНИМЫЙ!!! Пожалуйста, не бросай нас, ты всем нам нужна, милая, дорогая Музочка!!!!!!!

----------

Irina Sirin (02.07.2019), МУЗОК (31.05.2019)

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

*Музочка, я тоже очень рада твоему возвращению. 

Мы тут не переставали думать о тебе, вспоминали наше общение,  твои "бонжурчики"  и не переставали надеяться вновь увидеть тебя здесь. 

С прошедшим тебя Днём рождения, дорогая наша, добрая и мудрая МУЗА! От всей души желаю тебе хорошего настроения, огромного счастья, крепкого здоровья и оптимизма!*

----------

МУЗОК (31.05.2019)

----------


## Ладога

*Музочка! Как я рада, что ты с нами! С прошедшим днём рождения! Здоровья, радости, исполнения желаний!*  :Yahoo:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

МУЗОК (01.06.2019)

----------


## SNAR

Дорогая Музочка! С возвращением!!! И конечно, поздравляю с Днём Рождения! Желаю женского счастья и любви, отсутствия в жизни ненастья и присутствия в ней доброты.

----------

МУЗОК (01.06.2019)

----------


## говорушка

Музочка,с прошедшим!Здоровья!!!
Рада,что ты с нами опять :Aga:

----------

МУЗОК (01.06.2019)

----------


## Людмилая

Музочка, как же здорово увидеть зелененький свет в окошке твоего домика!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ура!!!!!!!!!!!!
Добрая и заботливая хозяюшка на месте и на душе сразу тепло и уютно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
С возвращением, Музочка! Очень-очень-очень радостное событие!!!!!!!!!!! Ураааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo: 

И чуть с опозданием, но зато от всей души с Днем рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Счастья тебе, огромного-преогромного, доброго, теплого, светлого как солнышко!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

МУЗОК (01.06.2019)

----------


## эллона

Музочка дорогая,  Как здорово, что ты снова с нами!!! Не пропадай, пожалуйста!!!

----------

МУЗОК (02.06.2019)

----------


## Irina Sirin

*Музонька! С прошедшим тебя Днем рождением! 

Я так рада, что ты вернулась!!! 
*

----------

МУЗОК (01.07.2019), Наталья0405 (17.01.2021)

----------


## эллона

Музочка, от всей души поздравляю с Новым годом!!!


i (1).jpg

----------

МУЗОК (05.01.2020)

----------


## Музаири

_ДОРОГАЯ МУЗА!
С ВЕЛИКИМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ ПОБЕДЫ!
ОТ ДУШИ!_

----------

МУЗОК (11.05.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

Очаровательные женщины, любимые коллеги, близкие мои друзья! Поздравляю с Международным женским днём и предоставляю от всей души свой подарок в безвозмездное пользование: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5633441 (видео без надписей, мешаюших просмотру)

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (07.03.2021), Irina Sirin (08.03.2021), laks_arina (09.03.2021), NikTanechka (08.05.2021), stranikira (07.03.2021), буссоница (07.03.2021), гунька (07.03.2021), Лариса Антонова (04.04.2021), Маинька (07.03.2021), Наталья0405 (23.01.2022), Татиана 65 (07.03.2021)

----------

